# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  प्रेतनी का मायाजाल

## ChachaChoudhary

*दोस्तों आप लोगो के लिए पेश है एक रहस्य रोमांच से भरी कहानी* 

*
*
*नोट : कहानी मेरी नहीं है कहीं और से ली गयी है*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*शाम के सात बजकर चवालीस मिनट हो चुके थे । वातावरण में हल्का हल्का अंधेरा फ़ैल चुका था । मैं इस समय कलियारी कुटी नामक एक गुप्त स्थान पर मौजूद था । कलियारी कुटी के आसपास का लगभग सौ किलोमीटर इलाका निर्जन वन था । सिर्फ़ उसकी एक साइड को छोडकर । जो यहां से तीन किलोमीटर दूर कलियारी विलेज के नाम से जाना जाता था । इस को इस तरह से समझें । कि सौ किलोमीटर व्यास का एक वृत बनायें और उसमें बीस डिग्री का हिस्सा काट दिया जाय । यही बीस डिग्री का हिस्सा इंसानों के सम्पर्क वाला था । शेष हिस्सा एकदम निर्जन रहता था । कलियारी कुटी को साधना स्थली के रूप मेंमुझे मेरे गुरु " बाबाजी " ने प्रदान किया था । और तबसे इस स्थान पर मैं कई बार सशरीर और अशरीर आ चुका था । अपनी पहली अंतरिक्ष यात्रा मैंने इसी स्थान से अशरीर की थी । कलियारी कुटी के छह किलोमीटर के दायरे में किसी तपस्वी पुरुष की " आन " लगी हुयी थी । वो तपस्वी पुरुष कौन था । इसकी जानकारी मुझे नहीं थी । और न ही बाबाजी ने मुझे कभी बताया था । मेरी कुटी के निकट ही पहाडी श्रंखला से एक झरना निकलता था । जिसमें पत्थरों के टकराने से साफ़ हुआ पानी उजले कांच के समान चमकता था । ये इतना स्वच्छ और बेहतरीन जल था कि कोई भी इसको आराम से पी सकता था । कुटी से चार फ़र्लांग दूर वो पहाडी थी जिस पर इस वक्त मैं मौजूद था । इस पहाडी पर चार फ़ुट चौडी और दस फ़ुट लम्बी दो फ़ुट मोटी दो पत्थर की शिलाएं एक घने वृक्ष के नीचे बिछी हुयी थी । इस तरह यह एक शानदार प्राकृतिक डबल बेड था । कलियारी विलेज से साडे तीन किलोमीटर की दूरी पर और इस पहाडी से आधा किलोमीटर की दूरी पर एक पुराना शमशान स्थल था । इसके एक साइड का दो किलोमीटर का इलाका किसी नीच शक्ति ने " बांध " रखा था । कभी कभी मुझे हैरत होती थी कि एक ही स्थान पर दो विपरीत शक्तिंयां यानी सात्विक और तामसिक अगल बगल ही मौजूद थी जो एक तरह से असंभव जैसा था । मैंने एक सिगरेट सुलगायी और कलियारी विलेज की और देखने लगा । जहां बहुत हल्के प्रकाश के रूप में जीवन चिह्न नजर आ रहे थे । एक तरफ़ साधना के लिये इंसानी जीवन से दूर निर्जन में भागना और दूसरी तरफ़ लगभग अपरिचित से इस जनजीवन को दूर से देखना एक अजीव सी सुखद अनुभूति देता था ।*

*मैं पहाडी पर टहलते हुये अपने घर के बारे में सोचने लगा । नीलेश अपनी गर्लफ़्रेंड मानसी के साथ उसके घर मारीशस गया हुआ था । बाबाजी किसी अग्यात स्थान पर थे और इस वक्त मेरे सम्पर्क में नहीं थे । मैंने अंतरिक्ष की और देखा । जहां धीरे धीरे जवान होती रात के साथ असंख्य तारे नजर आने लगे थे । ऐसा दिल कर रहा था । कलियारी कुटी में अशरीर होकर सूक्ष्म लोकों की यात्रा पर निकल जाऊं । जो इन्ही तारों के बीच अंतरिक्ष में हर ओर फ़ैले हुये थे । परबाबाजी के आदेशानुसार मुझे बीस दिन का समय इसी कलियारी कुटी में एक विशेष साधना करते हुये बिताना था ।
" दाता । " मेरे मुख से आह निकली , " तेरी लीला अजीव है । अपरम्पार है । "
मैंने रिस्टवाच की लाइट आन कर समय देखा । रात के नौ बजने वाले थे । कि तभी मुझे आसपास एक विचित्र अहसास होने लगा । 
*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*हत्या..कुसुम..हत्या.  .कुसुम..ये शब्द बार बार मेरे जेहन पर दस्तक देने लगे । इसका सीधा सा मतलब था । कि आसपास कोई सामान्य आदमी मौजूद है । जिसके दिमाग में इस तरह के विचारों का अंधड चल रहा था । इस आन लगे हुये और दूसरी साइड पर बांधे गये स्थान पर एक सामान्य आदमी का मौजूद होना । और वो भी किसी हत्या के इरादे से । एक अजूबे से कम नहीं था । तपस्वी की " आन " लगा हुआ स्थान इंटरनेट के उस " वाइ फ़ाइ " स्थान के समान होता है । जिसमें आम जिंदगी की बात दूर से ही बिना प्रयास के कैच होने लगती है । और इसी आन के प्रभाव से " जीव " श्रेणी में आने वाली आत्मायें एक अग्यात प्रभाव से उस स्थान से अनजाने ही दूर रहती हैं । मैं इस नयी हलचल के बारे में सोच ही रहा था कि शमशान स्थल की तरफ़ एक रोशनी हुयी । और कुछ ही देर में बुझ गयी । क्या माजरा था ? मैं पूर्ण सचेतन होकर उसी तरफ़ । उस अनजान जीव की तरफ़
एकाग्र हो गया । क्या मैं उसके पास जाकर देखूं । मैंने सोचा । या यहीं से उसका " माइंड रीड " करूं । अपना यही विचार मुझे सही लगा । और मैंने उसके दिमाग से " कनेक्टिविटी " जोड दी । वह एक आदमी था । जिसके पास इस समय एक भरी हुयी रिवाल्वर थी । और वह कुसुम नाम की किसी औरत की हत्या कर देना चाहता था । इससे ज्यादा इस वक्त उसके दिमाग में और कुछ नहीं था । जो मैं रीड करता । उसकी जिन्दगी के और पिछ्ले पन्ने मैंने खोलने की कोशिश की । जिसमें मैं उस वक्त पूर्णतया असफ़ल रहा । इसकी बेहद ठोस वजह ये थी । कि इस वक्त वह आदमी पूरी एकाग्रता से इसी विचार पर केन्द्रित था । और उसकी जिन्दगी के अन्य अध्याय बैंक के किसी मजबूत सेफ़ वाल्ट की तरह लाक्ड थे । कुसुम नाम की औरत कौन थी और इस वक्त यहां क्योंकर आयेगी । ये मेरे लिये एक अजीव गुत्थी थी । अब मेरे लिये एक बडा सवाल ये था कि मैं उससे कैसे बात करूं ? करूं या न करूं । मैं उससे कैसे पूछूंगा कि वो यहां क्यों है ? यही सवाल वो मुझसे करेगा तो मैं क्या जबाब दूंगा ?*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*" मालको । " मैंने आह भरी । " अजव में अजव खेल है तेरे । "
फ़िर मुझे एक उपाय सूझा । पहल उसी की तरफ़ से हो तो अच्छा था । मैंने कमर में बंधी बेल्ट से लटकती टार्च निकाली और जलाकर तीन चार बार सर्चलाइट की तरह इस तरह घुमाया । मानों सरकस वाले शो प्रारम्भ होने पर घुमा रहे हों । परिणाम मेरी आशा के अनुरूप ही निकला । वह मेरी यानी किसी की उपस्थित जान गया था । और इसकी एक ही वजह थी । उस समय उसका बेहद चौंकन्ना होना । वह इस नयी स्थिति पर कुछ देर तक खडा खडा सोचता रहा और फ़िर मानो एक निर्णय के साथ मेरी ओर आने लगा । मैंने उसे अपनी और भी सही पोजीशन जताने के लिये आठ दस बार लाइटर इस तरह जलाया बुझाया । मानों सिगरेट जलाने में किसी तरह की दिक्कत हो रही हो । दस मिनट बाद ही वह पहाडी से नीचे एक वृक्ष के पास आकर खडा हो गया । पर उसने मेरे पास आने या मुझे पुकारने की कोई कोशिश नहीं की । उल्टे उसने मेरा फ़ार्मूला मुझी पर आजमाते हुये सिगरेट बीडी में से कुछ मुंह से लगाकर तीन बार माचिस को जलाया । अब वह मुझसे लगभग दो सौ कदम दूर पहाडी के नीचे कुछ हटकर मौजूद था । हम दोनों ही कशमकश में थे । कि एक दूसरे के बारे में कैसे जाना जाय ? तब उसने मानों निरुद्देश्य ही टार्च की रोशनी अपने ऊपर पेड पर फ़ेंकी और स्वाभाविक ही मेरे मुख से तेज आवाज में निकला ।
" ए वहां पर कौन है ? "
" मैं हूं । " वह तेज आवाज में चिल्लाया । " दयाराम । "
अगले कुछ ही मिनटों में वह मेरे पास पत्थर की शिला पर बैठा था और मुझे उस निर्जन और वीराने स्थान में अकेला देखकर बेहद हैरान था । उसकी ये हैरानी और तीव्र जिग्यासा मेरा अत्यधिक नुकसान कर सकती थी । इसलिये मैंने उसे बताया कि मैं बायोलोजी का स्टूडेंट हूं । और मेरा कार्य कुछ अलग किस्म के जीव जन्तुओं पर शोध करना है । जो प्रायः इस क्षेत्र में मिलते है । मैंने जानबूझकर आधी अंग्रेजी और बेहद कठिन शब्दों का प्रयोग किया था । ताकि मेरी बात भले ही उसकी समझ में न आये । पर वह मेरे यहां होने के बारे में अधिक संदेह न करे । और कुछ समझता हुआ । कुछ न समझता हुआ संतुष्ट जाय । वही हुआ । लेकिन इसमें मेरी चपल बातों से ज्यादा इस वक्त उसकी मानसिक स्थिति सहयोग कर रही थी । जिसके लिये वह इस लगभग भुतहा और डरावने स्थान पर रात के इस समय मौजूद था ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*कुछ देर में संयत हो जाने के बाद उसने मेरा नाम पूछा । मैंने सहज भाव से बताया ।
" प्रसून जी । " वह आसमान की तरफ़ देखता हुआ बोला । " आपकी शादी हो चुकी है ? "
" नहीं । " मैंने जंगली क्षेत्र में लगे घने पेडों की तरफ़ देखते हुये कहा । " दरअसल कोई लडकी मुझे पसन्द नहीं करती । आप की निगाह में कोई सीधी साधी लडकी हो तो बताना । "
" तुम खुशकिस्मत हो दोस्त । " उसने एक गहरी सांस ली । " इस सृष्टि में औरत से ज्यादा खतरनाक कोई चीज नहीं है ? "
वह कुछ देर तक सोच में डूबा रहा । फ़िर उसने चरस से भरी हुयी सिगरेट निकालकर सुलगायी और एक दूसरी सिगरेट मुझे आफ़र की । लेकिन मेरे मना करने के बाद वह सिगरेट के कश लगाता हुआ मानों अतीत में कहीं खो गया । और मेरी उपस्थिति को भी भूल गया । मैंने एक सादा सिगरेट सुलगायी और रिस्टवाच पर नजर डाली । रात के दस बजने वाले थे । चरस की सिगरेट की अजीव और कसैली महक वातावरण में तेजी से फ़ैल रही थी । दयाराम हल्के नशे में मालूम होता था । इसका सीधा सा अर्थ था कि मेरे पास आने से पूर्व ही वह एक दो सिगरेट और भी पी चुका था । यह मेरे लिये बिना प्रयास फ़ायदे का सौदा था । सच्चाई जानने के लिये मुझे उसके दिमाग से ज्यादा छेडछाड नहीं करनी थी । बल्कि उस गम के मारे ने खुद ही रो रोकर मुझे अफ़साना ए जिन्दगी सुनाना था ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*आगे की कहानी आपलोगो की प्रतिक्रिया के बाद ..........
**इतना तो हक़ बनता है भाई लोगो :)*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

स्टोरी अच्छी लग रही है चचा ,,,,

----------


## adityaa

अच्छी स्टोरी है चलते रहो

----------


## Rockst@r

चाचा जी क्या कहानी हैं मजा आ रहा हैं पढने मैं

----------


## sushilnkt

चाचा जल्द से जल्द आगे लिखो में ...........
तो हर शब्द को दो दो बार पेनी नजर से पढ़ चूका हु ....

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> स्टोरी अच्छी लग रही है चचा ,,,,





> अच्छी स्टोरी है चलते रहो





> चाचा जी क्या कहानी हैं मजा आ रहा हैं पढने मैं





> चाचा जल्द से जल्द आगे लिखो में ...........
> तो हर शब्द को दो दो बार पेनी नजर से पढ़ चूका हु ....


*कहानी की अभी शुरवात है ..........* *पसंद करने का बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया* 
*आगे और भी मोड़ है कहानी में*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *कहानी की अभी शुरवात है ..........* *पसंद करने का बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया* 
> *आगे और भी मोड़ है कहानी में*


वो सेक्स वाला *मोड़* *भी है क्या चचा ,,रंगीन महफिल मैं सूत्र है इसलिये पुछ रहा हूँ ।*

----------


## sushilnkt

> *कहानी की अभी शुरवात है ..........* *पसंद करने का बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया* 
> *आगे और भी मोड़ है कहानी में*


चाचा जल्द से जल्द आगे दाल ..

अब रहा नहीं जा रहा हे

----------


## shashi009

इस कहानी की शुरुआत इतनी रोमांचक है तो आगे कितनी अच्छी और मजेदार होगी हम कल्पना कर सकते है. चाचाजी बहुत बढ़िया है. आगे का इंतज़ार है.

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> वो सेक्स वाला *मोड़* *भी है क्या चचा ,,रंगीन महफिल मैं सूत्र है इसलिये पुछ रहा हूँ ।*





> चाचा जल्द से जल्द आगे दाल ..
> 
> अब रहा नहीं जा रहा हे





> इस कहानी की शुरुआत इतनी रोमांचक है तो आगे कितनी अच्छी और मजेदार होगी हम कल्पना कर सकते है. चाचाजी बहुत बढ़िया है. आगे का इंतज़ार है.


*इस कहानी में सब कुछ है .............* *मुझे भी ये लगता है ज्यादा इंतज़ार करवाना अच्छा नहीं होता क्यों की में भी भुक्त भोगी हूँ इस इंतज़ार का* 
*इसलिए आगे की कहानी पढो और मजे लो*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*कोई बीस मिनट तक वह चरसी सिगरेट के सुट्टे लगाता रहा । फ़िर उसने शमशान की तरफ़ निगाह डाली । मानों वह बडी बेकरारी से किसी की प्रतीक्षा कर रहा हो । मुझे उसकी इस हरकत पर हैरत हो रही थी । अंधेरे में भला वह कैसे अपने लक्ष्य को देख सकता था । हांलाकि चन्द्रमा की रोशनी से गहरा अंधेरा तो नहीं था । फ़िर भी वह इतना पर्याप्त नही था कि यहां से आधा किलोमीटर दूर स्थित वह किसी को देख सके । उसने दो तीन बार माचिस जलाकर बहाने से मेरा चेहरा मोहरा देखकर ये अन्दाजा लगाने की कोशिश की । कि मैं विश्वास करने योग्य हूं या नही । 
मैं अच्छी तरह समझ रहा था कि वो बार बार यही सोच रहा है कि अपना राज मुझे बताये या ना बताये । " तुम । " वह बोला । " सोच रहे होगे । कि आखिर मैं कौन हूं । यहां क्यों आया हूं । सच तो ये है प्रसून । मैं अपनी बीबी की हत्या करने आया हूं । वो बीबी जो मेरी बीबी है । पर जो मेरी बीबी नहीं है । " बात के बीच में ही वो अचानक हंसा । फ़िर जोर से हंसा । और अट्टहास करने लगा । " उफ़ है न कमाल ।
बीबी है । पर बीबी नहीं है । तो सबाल ये है प्रसून कि बीबी आखिर कहां गयी ? है वही । पर वो नही है । तो फ़िर कुसुम कहां गयी । अगर मेरे साथ चार साल से रह रही औरत एक प्रेतनी है । तो फ़िर कुसुम कहां है ? तो क्या कुसुम लडकी नहीं एक प्रेत है ? कौन यकीन करेगा इस पर ? " " तुम । तुम । " वह मुझे लक्ष्य करता हुआ बोला । " तुम शायद यकीन कर लो । और तुम यकीन करो या ना करो । पर इस वीराने में तुम्हें अपनी दास्तान बताकर मेरे सीने का ये बोझ हल्का हो जायेगा...? "
दयाराम परतापुर का रहने वाला था । उसकी तीन शादिंया हो चुकी थी । पर शायद उसकी किस्मत में पत्नी का सुख नहीं था ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*दयाराम की पहली शादी पच्चीस बरस की आयु में राजदेवी के साथ हुयी थी । नौ साल तक उसका साथ निभाने के बाद राजदेवी का देहान्त हो गया । मरने से पूर्व सात साल तक राजदेवी गम्भीर रूप से बीमार ही रही थी और इसी बीमारी के चलते अंततः उसका देहान्त हो गया । राजदेवी के कोई संतान नहीं हुयी थी । पैंतीस बरस की आयु में दयाराम का दूसरा विवाह शारदा के साथ हुआ । शारदा से दयाराम को तीन बच्चों का बाप बनने का सौभाग्य प्राप्त हुआ । उनकी ग्रहस्थी मजे से चल रही थी कि एक दिन चौदह साल बाद शारदा भी बिजली के करेंट से चिपक कर मर गयी ।
जिस दिन शारदा मरी । उसका सबसे छोटा बच्चा दो साल का था । बीच का आठ साल का । और बडा ग्यारह साल का । दयाराम के सामने बच्चों के पालन पोषण की बेहद समस्या आ गयी । उसके घर में ऐसा कोई नहीं था । जो इस जिम्मेदारी को संभाल लेता । तब दयाराम की सास ने अपने धेवतों का मुख देखते हुये अपनी तीस साल की लडकी कुसुम जो शादी के सात साल बाद विधवा हो गयी थी । उसकी शादी फ़िर से दयाराम के साथ कर दी । यहीं से दयाराम की जिंदगी में अजीव भूचाल आना शुरू हो गया ?
विवाह के बाद दयाराम कुसुम को पहली बार जब बुलाने गया । तो मोटर साइकिल से गया था ।। उसके घर और ससुराल के बीच में लगभग एक सौ साठ किलोमीटर का फ़ासला था । लगभग सौ किलोमीटर का फ़ासला तय करते करते दोपहर हो गयी । दयाराम ने सुस्ताने और खाना खाने के विचार से मोटर साइकिल एक बगिया में रोक दी । घने वृक्षों से युक्त इस बगिया में एक कूंआ था । जिस पर एक रस्सी बाल्टी राहगीरों को पानी उपलब्ध कराने के लिये हर समय रखी रहती थी । बगिया से कुछ ही दूर पर बडे बडे तीन गड्डे थे । और कुछ ही आगे एक विशाल पीपल के पेड के पास एक बडी पोखर थी । थकान सा अनुभव करते हुये दयाराम का ध्यान इस विचित्र और रहस्यमय बगिया के रहस्यमय वातावरण की ओर नहीं गया । अलबत्ता खेतों हारों बाग बगीचों में ही अधिक घूमने वाली कुसुम को जाने क्यों ये बगिया बडी रहस्यमय सी लग रही थी । बगिया एक अजीब सा रहस्यमय सन्नाटा ओडे हुये जान पडती थी । उसके पेडों पर बैठे उल्लू और खुसटिया जैसे पक्षी मानों एकटक कुसुम को ही देख रहे थे । दयाराम खाना खाकर आराम करने के लिये लेट गया था ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*लेकिन कुसुम कई सालों बाद एक आदमी की निकटता पाकर शीघ्र सम्भोग के लिये उत्सुक हो रही थी । जब दयाराम ने बगिया में मोटर साइकिल रोकी थी । तभी उसने सोचा था । कि दयाराम ने ये निर्जन स्थान इसीलिये चुना है कि वो भी कुसुम के साथ सहवास की इच्छा रखता है । क्योंकि बगिया के आसपास दूर तक गांव नहीं थे । और न ही वहां कोई पशु चराने वाले थे । अपने पति के मरने के बाद कुसुम सम्भोग सुख से वंचित रही थी । इसलिये आज दयाराम को दूसरे पति के रूप में पाकर उसकी सम्भोग की वह इच्छा स्वाभाविक ही बलबती हो उठी ।
पर उसकी इच्छा के विपरीत दयाराम लेटते ही सो गया और जल्दी ही खर्राटे लेने लगा । हालांकि कुसुम भी कुछ थकान महसूस कर रही थी । पर कामवासना के कीडे उसके अन्दर कुलुबुला रहे थे । जिनके चलते वह बैचेनी महसूस कर रही थी । अभी वह दयाराम से इतनी खुली नहीं थी कि उसे जगाकर सम्भोग का प्रस्ताव कर देती । उसने एक आह भरी और सूनी बगिया के चारों तरफ़ देखा ।
फ़िर हारकर वह एक पेड से टिककर बैठ गयी । और उसकी निगाह वृक्षों पर घूमने लगी । तब अचानक ही उसके शरीर में जोर की झुरझुरी हुयी और उसके समस्त शरीर के रोंगटे खडे हो गये । उल्लू जैसे वो छोटे छोटे पक्षी कुसुम को ही एकटक देख रहे थे । उनकी मुखाकृति ऐसी थी । मानों हंस रहे हों । उसने अन्य वृक्षों पर नजर डाली । वहां भी उसे एक भी सामान्य पक्षी नजर नहीं आया । सभी गोल मुंह वाले थे और एकटक उसी को देख रहे थे । पहली बार कुसुम को अहसास हुआ कि क्यों वो बगिया उसे रहस्यमय लग रही थी । वहां अदृश्य में भी किसी के होने का अहसास था । कोई था जो उसके आसपास था । बेहद पास । भयभीत होकर उसने दयाराम को पुकारा । पर वह जैसे मायावी नींद में सो रहा था । तभी कुसुम ने अपने स्तनों पर किसी का स्पर्श महसूस किया । वह बेहद घबरा गयी । अभी वह कुछ समझ पाती कि उसकी योनि को किसी ने छुआ । वह चिल्लायी । बचाओ । पर उसके मुंह से आवाज न निकली । तब उसका सिर चकराने लगा । और कोई उसे जोहड की तरफ़ खेंचकर ले जाने लगा । कुसुम की चेतना गहन अंधकार की गहराईयों में डूबती चली गयी ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*" फ़ंगत । " मेरे मुंह से अचानक निकल गया । " लोखटा ? "
दयाराम ने चौंककर मेरी तरफ़ देखा । वह अतीत से बाहर आ गया था । उसका नशा हल्का होने लगा था । मैंने एक सिगरेट जलायी और सिगरेट केस उसकी तरफ़ बडाया । सिगरेट सुलगाने के बाद उसने फ़िर एक निगाह शमशान पर डाली । पर वहां कोई नहीं था । पेंट में घुसी हुयी रिवाल्वर से उसे परेशानी हो रही थी । उसने रिवाल्वर निकालकर शिला पर रख दी । और सिगरेट के कश लगाता हुआ टहलने लगा । फ़िर मानों उसे कुछ याद आया । और वह बोला , " अभी अभी तुमने क्या कहा था । लोखटा ? "
यह एक तरह से मुझसे गलती हो गयी थी । मैं दयाराम को अपनी प्रेत जगत आदि की जानकारी का परिचय नहीं देना चाहता था । क्योंकि ऐसा होने पर वह उत्सुकता से अनेकों सवाल करता और सबसे बडी बात कलियारी कुटी वाला गुप्त स्थान जो इस पहाडी से महज चार फ़र्लांग दूर था । उस तरफ़ उसका ध्यान जा सकता था । और उस स्थिति में मुझे विशेष उपाय करने होते । अतः मैंने बात को घुमाते हुये कहा , " कुछ नहीं अभी अभी मुझे एक दुर्लभ जीव पास ही नजर आया था । पर मेरा ध्यान तुम्हारी बातों पर लगा था । खैर कोई बात नहीं जाने दो । फ़िर आयेगा । "

(** फ़ंगत या लोखटा प्रेत की वो किस्म होती है । जो किसी अभिशप्त स्थान पर या इस्तेमाल न किये जाने वाले शमशान स्थल के आसपास ही रहती है । )

अब तक दयाराम की संगत में मैं बहुत कुछ जान गया था । कुछ घटना वह अपने दिमाग से अपनी जानकारी के अनुसार सुना अवश्य रहा था । पर कुछ रहस्य इसमें ऐसा भी था । जिसके बारे में दयाराम नहीं जानता था । दरअसल ना जानकारी में दयाराम एक अभिशप्त बगिया और अभिशप्त स्थान पर रुक गया था । जहां प्रेतवासा था । और पचास साठ या अस्सी साल पहले उस स्थान को शमशान के रूप में प्रयोग किया जाता होगा । बाद में कुछ घटनाएं ऐसी घटी होंगी । जिससे वो स्थान अभिशप्त या अछूत समझा जाने लगा होगा । इसी वजह से उसके आसपास आवादी नहीं थी । और इसी वजह से वहां पशु आदि चराने वाले नहीं थे । क्योंकि जो लोग प्रेतवासा के बारे में जानते होंगे । वह जानबूझकर आफ़त क्यों मोल लेंगे । इस तरह धीरे धीरे मनुष्य के दूर होते चले जाने से उस स्थान पर प्रेतों का कब्जा पक्का होता चला गया ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*और दयाराम कुसुम जैसे व्यक्ति अग्यानता में उसमें फ़ंसने लगे ।
पर मेरे दिमाग में और भी बहुत से सवाल थे । कुसुम पर प्रेत का आवेश हो जाना कोई बडी बात नहीं थी । 
लेकिन चार साल में उसने या प्रेत ने ऐसा क्या किया था जो दयाराम उसे मारने पर आमादा था ?

दयाराम को कैसे मालूम पडा कि कुसुम पर प्रेत था ?

उसने क्या इलाज कराया ?

और सबसे बडा सबाल दयाराम उसको मारना ही चाहता था तो घर पर आसानी से मार सकता था ।

वह इस वीराने में क्यों आया ?

चार साल तक प्रेतनी का एक आदमी के साथ रहना मामूली बात नहीं थी । आखिर प्रेतनी कौन थी और क्या चाहती थी ? 

अगर प्रेतनी पूरी तरह कुसुम के शरीर का इस्तेमाल कर रही थी तो कुसुम इस वक्त कहां थी और किस हालत में थी ?

ये ऐसे कई सवाल थे । जिनका उत्तर दयाराम और सही उत्तर कुसुम के पास था ।

पर कुसुम इस वक्त कहां थी ?.....................................*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*कहो दोस्तों यहाँ तक की कहानी कैसी लगी ?**
क्या इंतज़ार कर सकते हो इन सब सवालो के जवाब जानने के लिए कि* 
*
इस दयाराम और कुसुम की कहानी क्या है ?*
*
और ये प्रसून कौन है ?*

----------


## sushilnkt

खड़े पर दोखा मत दो चाचा ..............
ऐसा लग रहा हे .. अभी प्रेत जगत में गोत खा रहा था ..
और आप ने कह दिया कल

----------


## adityaa

चाचू लिखो आगे की स्टोरी मैं काफी उस्मने खो गया था

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> खड़े पर दोखा मत दो चाचा ..............
> ऐसा लग रहा हे .. अभी प्रेत जगत में गोत खा रहा था ..
> और आप ने कह दिया कल


*मैंने कब कहा कल ?
**
कहो तो पूरी कहानी एक साथ पोस्ट कर दूँ ....... 

*
*मगर तुमको तो पता ही है ना सब ब्रा अह्ह्ह्हह्ह सोरी सब्र का फल मीठा होता है !!!!*

----------


## adityaa

> *मैंने कब कहा कल ?
> **
> कहो तो पूरी कहानी एक साथ पोस्ट कर दूँ ....... 
> 
> *
> *मगर तुमको तो पता ही है ना सब ब्रा अह्ह्ह्हह्ह सोरी सब्र का फल मीठा होता है !!!!*


चाचू हमारी बेबसता के मजे ले रहे हो

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*बेहद सुहानी मगर बेहद रहस्यमय हो उठी रात धीरे धीरे अपना सफ़र तय कर रही थी । मैंने कलियारी कुटी की तरफ़ देखा । अगर दयाराम न आया होता तो मैं क्या कर रहा होता ? दयाराम अब भी टहल रहा था । उसने उत्सुकतावश शिला पर रखी टार्च की रोशनी पेड पर डाली । पेड नीबू और बेर के मिले जुले आकार वाले फ़लों से लदा पडा था । ये गूदेदार मीठा फ़ल था । जो अक्सर मैं भूख लगने पर खा लिया करता था । कलियारी कुटी से पांच सौ मीटर दूर ऐसा ही एक अन्य वृक्ष था । जिस पर जामुन के समान लाल और बेंगनी चित्तेदार फ़ल लगते थे । 
ये फ़ल भी खाने में स्वादिष्ट थे । पर ये एक चमत्कार की तरह कलियारी विलेज और अन्य गांव वालों से बचे हुये थे । क्योंकि पहाडी के नीचे का इलाका किसी प्रेत शक्ति ने बांध रखा था । और कलियारी कुटी को किसी तपस्वी की आन लगी हुयी थी । ऐसी हालत में सामान्य मनुष्य यदि इधर आने की कोशिश करता तो उसे डरावने मायावी अनुभव हो सकते थे । 
जैसे अचानक बडे अजगर का दिखाई दे जाना । अचानक किसी हिंसक जन्तु का प्रकट हो जाना । अचानक कोई रहस्यमयी आकृति का दिखाई देना । वर्जित क्षेत्र में कदम रखने वाले को तेज चक्कर आने लगना । आदि जैसे कई प्रभाव हो सकते थे । जिससे आदमी घबरा जाता है और ऐसी जगहों पर आना छोड देता है । ये वास्तविकता दयाराम भी नहीं जानता था कि वो मेरे होने से इतनी देर यहां टिक सका था । वरना शिकारी खुद ही शिकार हो जाना था । प्रेतों के लिये रिवाल्वर का भला क्या महत्व था ? अचानक दयाराम चौकन्ना हो उठा । मैं रहस्यमय अन्दाज में मुस्कराया । दयाराम ने फ़ुर्ती से रिवाल्वर उठा ली और सतर्कता से इधर उधर देखने लगा । मैं जानता था कि उसके रोंगटे खडे हो चुके हैं । और निकट ही वह किसी की प्रेत की उपस्थिति महसूस कर रहा है । जिसका कि चार साल के अनुभव में वह अभ्यस्त हो चुका था*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*वास्तव में उस वक्त वहां दो प्रेत पहाडी के नीचे मौजूद थे । जो मुझे स्पष्ट दिखाई दे रहे थे । उनमें से एक औरत अंगी था । जो शायद कुसुम थी । और दूसरा पुरुष अंगी था । हालांकि मैं " कवर्ड " स्थिति में था फ़िर भी वे ऊपर नहीं आ रहे थे । इसके दो कारण थे । एक तो ऊपर वाला इलाका लगभग आन के क्षेत्र में आता था । जहां प्रेत क्या यक्ष किन्नर गंधर्ब डाकिनी शाकिनी जैसी शक्तियां भी घुसने से पहले सौ बार सोचती । दूसरे मैं भले ही कवर्ड 
( उच्च स्तर के तान्त्रिक साधक अपने को एक ऐसे अदृष्य कवच में बन्द कर लेते हैं जिससे उनकी असलियत का पता नहीं चलता । उच्च स्तर के महात्मा साधु संत प्रायः इस तरीके को अपनाते हैं जो किन्ही अग्यात कारणोंवश बेहद आवश्यक होता है । ) था । पर उस स्थिति में भी वे एक अनजाना भय महसूस कर रहे थे । उन्हें खतरे की बू आ रही थी । मैं दयाराम को और अधिक डिस्टर्ब नहीं होने देना चाहता था । 
इस तरह मेरा कीमती समय नष्ट हो सकता था । मैंने उसकी निगाह बचाते हुये एक ढेला उठाया । और फ़ूंक मारकर प्रेतों की और उछाल दिया । मुझे इसकी प्रतिक्रिया पहले ही पता थी । प्रेत अपने अंगो में जबरदस्त खुजली महसूस करते हुये तेजी से वहां से भागे । उनका अनुमान सही था । पहाडी पर उनके लिये खतरा मौजूद था । और वे अब लौटकर आने वाले नहीं थे । कुछ ही देर में दयाराम सामान्य स्थिति में आ गया । वह फ़िर से पत्थर की शिला पर बैठ गया । और बैचेनी से अपनी उंगलिया चटका रहा था । एक खुशहाली की खातिर । अपने बच्चों की सही परवरिश की खातिर उसने तीसरी बार शादी की थी और उस शादी ने उसके पूरे जीवन में आग लगा दी थी । पर वह कुछ भी तो नहीं कर सका । क्या करता बेचारा ?*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*" फ़िर । " उसका ध्यान अपनी तरफ़ आकर्षित करते हुये मैंने पूछा , " उसके बाद क्या हुआ ? "

बगिया में सोया हुआ दयाराम अचानक हडबडाकर उठा । उसने कलाई घडी पर नजर डाली तो तीन बजने वाले थे । यानी ढाई घन्टे वह एक तरह से घोडे बेचकर सोया था । उसे हैरत थी । ऐसी चमत्कारी नींद अचानक उसे कैसे आ गयी थी ? वह तो महज आधा घन्टा आराम करने के उद्देश्य से लेट गया था । मगर लेटते ही उसकी चेतना ऐसे लुप्त हुयी । मानों किसी नशे के कारण बेहोशी आयी हो । पर वह नींद में भी नहीं था ? अपनी उसी अचेतन अवस्था में वह एक घनघोर भयानक जंगल में भागा चला जा रहा था । जंगल में रहस्यमयी पीला काला अंधकार छाया हुआ था । आसमान और उजाला कहीं नजर नहीं आ रहा था । चारों तरफ़ वृक्ष ही वृक्ष थे । उन वृक्षों के बीच में छोटे छोटे मंदिर बने हुये थे । दयाराम को ऐसा लग रहा था कि कुछ अग्यात लोग उसके पीछे पडे हुये हैं । जो उसको मार डालना चाहते हैं । बस उन्हीं से बचने को वह भाग रहा था । अचानक भागते में ही वह एक पेड की झुकी डाली से टकराया और गिर पडा । बस इसके बाद उसे कुछ याद नहीं रहा । दयाराम ने एक बैचेन दृष्टि कुसुम की तलाश में इधर उधर दौडाई । वह गुमसुम सी एक पेड के नीचे बैठी थी । मानों औरत के स्थान पर एक जिंदा लाश हो ? वह अपलक आंखो से कुंए की ओर देख रही थी । दयाराम ने उसे पुकारा और आगे की यात्रा के लिये तैयार हो गया । वह मशीनी अन्दाज में मोटर साइकिल की सीट पर बैठ गयी ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*दयाराम के तीनों बच्चे मौसी को मां के रूप में पाकर बेहद खुश थे । दयाराम अपने लम्बे चौडे घर में अकेला ही रहता था । शारदा के मरने के बाद उसने एक नौकर रख लिया था । जो उसके तीनों बच्चों और गाय बकरी आदि पशुओं की देखभाल करता था । दयाराम का यह पुश्तैनी मकान काफ़ी बडी जगह में बना हुआ था । जिसमें बडे बडे बाईस कमरे थे । इसके अतिरिक्त बाहर गली पार करके पशुओं के लिये एक अहाता था । और बारह कमरों का एक स्कूल बना हुआ था । जो अब बन्द था लेकिन दयाराम की सम्पत्ति था । दयाराम के एकदम बगल वाला घर किसी व्यवसायी का था । जिसे वह गोदाम के रूप में इस्तेमाल करता था । और उसमें कोई रहता नहीं था । इसी तरह दूसरी साइड में भी लगभग आठ सौ मीटर की जगह खाली पडी थी । कुल मिलाकर दयाराम की वह विशाल हवेली आवादी के लिहाज से लगभग अकेली ही थी । कुसुम के शादी के बाद घर में पहली बार पैर रखते ही एक अजीव सा रहस्यमय वातावरण सृजित हो गया । जिस पर अनजाने में ही दयाराम का ध्यान नहीं गया । उस रात ही पहली बार दयाराम ने जब कुसुम से सम्भोग किया तो उसे कुसुम में एक अजीव सी ताकत का अहसास हुआ । वह पहले ही सम्भोग में शरमाने के बजाय निर्लज्ज सा व्यवहार कर रही थी । दो तीन बार उसने दयाराम को वहशी की तरह दबोच लिया था । दयाराम ने सोचा । कुसुम साली होने के नाते खुली हुयी है और अपनी ताकत दिखा रही है । उसे कुछ अजीव सा तो लगा पर तत्काल ही कोई बात उसकी समझ में नहीं आयी । अगली सुबह सब कुछ सामान्य था । कुसुम ने बडी दक्षता से घर संभाल लिया था और चुहलबाजी करती हुयी एक नयी पत्नी की तरह व्यवहार कर रही थी । दयाराम ने राहत की सांस ली । उसकी उजडी ग्रहस्थी फ़िर से बस चुकी थी ?*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*दयाराम ज्यादातर दिन भर घर से बाहर खेतो पर ही रहता था । इसलिये अगले ढाई साल तक वह अपने घर में फ़ैल चुके मायाजाल को नहीं जान सका था । हालाकि उसे कुछ था जो अजीव लगता था । पर वो कुछ क्या था । यह उसकी समझ से बाहर था । इन ढाई सालों में कुसुम के दो बच्चे हुये जो तीन चार महीने की अवस्था होते ही रहस्यमय तरीके से मर गये । कुसुम का व्यवहार अजीव था । इसका जिक्र उसके दोनों बडे बच्चों ने और उसके नौकर रूपलाल ने भी किया था । बच्चों के स्कूल जाते ही घर अकेला होते ही वह एकदम नंगी हो जाती थी और ज्यादातर नंगी ही रहती थी । 
उसे पानी के सम्पर्क में रहना बहुत अच्छा लगता था । गर्मियों में वह चार बार तक और सर्दियों में दो बार नहाती थी । दयाराम उससे सम्भोग करे या ना करे । वह रात में निर्वस्त्र ही रहती थी । दयाराम के पूछने पर उसने कहा कि कपडों में वह घुटन महसूस करती है । एक अजीव बात जिसने दयाराम को सबसे ज्यादा चौंकाया था । कि उसने अपने बच्चों को स्तनपान नहीं कराया । इसका कारण उसने यह बताया कि उसकी छातिंयो में दूध उतरता नहीं है । 
रूपलाल के इशारा करने पर दयाराम ने गौर किया कि वह पलक नहीं झपकाती । अर्थात उसकी आंखे किसी पत्थर की मूर्ति की तरह अपलक ही रहती हैं । रूपलाल ने यह भी बताया कि कभी वो गलती से उसकी नंगी हालत में घर में आ गया तो भी उसने कपडे पहनने या कमरे में जाने की कोशिश नहीं की । रूपलाल बाहर स्कूल में रहता था इसलिये काम पडने पर ही घर में आता जाता था । ढाई साल बाद इस तरह के अजीव समाचार सुनकर दयाराम मानों सोते से जागा । जिन बातों को वह अब तक नजर अन्दाज कर रहा था । उनके पीछे कोई खतरनाक रहस्य छिपा हुआ था । यानी पानी सिर से ऊपर जा रहा था । वह अपने बच्चों की खातिर चिंतित हो उठा । जाने क्यों उसे अपनी ये हवेली रहस्यमय और खतरनाक लगने लगी । उसे एक अदृश्य मायाजाल का अहसास होने लगा । यही सोच विचार करते हुये उसने घर में अधिक समय बिताने का निश्चय किया । और तब उसने दो स्पष्ट प्रमाण देखे ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*पहला जब वह बाथरूम के शीशे के सामने शेव कर रहा था । सुमन उसके ठीक पीछे आकर खडी हो गयी । उसके पुष्ट उरोज दयाराम की पीठ से सटे हुये थे । और उसके दोनों हाथ दयाराम के " अंग " को खोज रहे थे । पर ..? पर शीशे में उसकी कोई आकृति नहीं थी जो कि उस बडे आकार के शीशे में निश्चित होनी चाहिये थी । दयाराम इस रहस्य को अपने दिल में ही छुपा गया । उसने कुसुम से कुछ नहीं कहा । लेकिन अब वह कुसुम से मन ही मन भयभीत रहने लगा । खास तौर पर वह अपने छोटे छोटे बच्चों के लिये चिंतित हो उठा था ।
दूसरा प्रमाण भी उसे जल्दी ही मिल गया । वह दोपहर के टाइम छत पर था । जब सुमन सूखे कपडे उतारने छत पर आयी । दयाराम और कुसुम एक ही स्थिति में खडे थे । लेकिन सूर्य की रोशनी में छाया सिर्फ़ दयाराम की बन रही थी । कुसुम किसी भी कोण से खडी हो । उसकी छाया नहीं बन रही थी । उफ़ ! दयाराम के पूरे शरीर में अग्यात भय की सिहरन हो उठी । उसके जैसा हिम्मती जिगरवाला भी कांप उठा । " भूतनी..? " कुसुम तो औरत के रूप में प्रेत थी ? वह अब तक एक प्रेतनी के साथ रह रहा था । कुसुम नीचे चली गयी । तो दयाराम कुसुम के साथ गुजारे अपने जिंदगी के क्षणों में वह रहस्य खोजने की कोशिश करने लगा । जब जब उसने कुसुम में कोई अजीब बात देखी हो । एक हिसाव से सभी बातें अजीव थी लेकिन उन्हें किसी औरत का विशेष स्वभाव मानों तो कुछ भी अजीव नहीं था ।

" हे भगवन । " उसने असमंजस में माथा रगडा , 
" तेरे खेल कितने अजीव हैं । तेरे खेल कितने न्यारे हैं । इसको भला तेरे अलावा कौन समझ सकता है ? "*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*रात और अधिक गहरा चली थी । अपनी कहानी सुनाते सुनाते दयाराम भावुक हो उठा था । जिंदगी की अजीव और रहस्यमय परिस्थियों ने इस धनी सम्पन्न और जीवट इंसान को लगभग तोडकर रख दिया था । वह अपने मासूम बच्चों का मुंह देखकर हार जाता था । वरना तो वह गोली मारकर कब का इस भूतनी का खेल खत्म कर चुका होता । पर उसके सामने और भी सवाल थे । वह अपनी सास को क्या बताता । वह समाज को क्या बताता । दूसरे उसे खुद यह रहस्य मारे डाल रहा था कि अच्छी भली कुसुम आखिर प्रेत कैसे बन गयी ? वह जब अपनी ससुराल जाता था । वो एक सामान्य औरत की तरह व्यवहार करती । उससे जीजा जीजा कहकर खूब हंसी मजाक करती । उस समय उसमें ऐसी कोई बात नहीं थी । पहली विदा के समय बगिया में जो अजीव स्वप्न सा उसने देखा था । उसका क्या रहस्य था । ये कुछ ऐसे सवाल थे । जो उसे जीने पर मजबूर कर रहे थे । लडने पर मजबूर कर रहे थे । वरना तो ऐसी जिंदगी से वह अब मर जाना ही चाहता था । इस प्रेतनी का उद्देश्य क्या था । और ये कौन थी । जिसने उसकी हंसते खेलते घर को आग लगाकर रख दी थी ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*आखिर दयाराम ने रात में उसका पीछा करने का निश्चय किया । और भरी हुयी रिवाल्वर के साथ वह इंतजार करने लगा कि कब वह रात को बाहर जाय । इंतजार की आवश्यकता ही न पडी । कुसुम लगभग हर रात ही बाहर जाती थी । रात के बारह बजते ही कुसुम उठी । और दयाराम पर एक दृष्टि डालकर घर से बाहर निकल गयी । दयाराम बेहद फ़ुर्ती से उठा । उसने रिवाल्वर खोंसा । और अहाते में आ गया । जहां कुसुम बाउंड्रीबाल के पास खडी सडक की तरफ़ देख रही थी । मानों किसी का इंतजार कर रही हो । और फ़िर वह बेहद फ़ुर्ती से दीवाल पर चडकर लहराई और सडक पर कूद गयी । दयाराम अपनी पूर्ण शक्ति से उसका पीछा कर रहा था । लेकिन वह मानों चल न रही हो । हवा में उड रही हो । दयाराम के लिये उसका पीछा करना मुश्किल हो रहा था । कुछ ही देर में उसने बस्ती छोडकर पीपराघाट का रास्ता पकड लिया । और दयाराम एकदम चकरा गया । उस सडक पर जो पीपराघाट से नदी के पार वीरान टेकरी पर ले जाती थी । उसकी गति और भी बड गयी । और फ़िर मानों वह उडन छू हो गयी ।
दयाराम को दूर दूर तक वह नजर नहीं आयी । दाता क्या माजरा था । उसकी अच्छी तरह से समझ में आ गया था । कि उसकी चाल इंसानी चाल हरगिज नहीं थी । और कोई भी इंसान इंसानी गति से उसे कभी नहीं पकड सकता था । उसका ये मन्सूबा भी फ़ेल हो गया था । कि आखिर ये कहां जाती है और क्या करती है । दयाराम का मन हुआ कि इन अजीब परिस्थितियों में अपने बाल नोच ले ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*आखिरकार दयाराम को इस समस्या का हल भी मिल गया । मंगलवार की शाम जब वह हनुमान मन्दिर पर प्रसाद चडाने गया । उसे मन्दिर के बाहर दो बुजुर्ग आदमी बात करते हुये मिले जो किसी पिलुआ वाले सिद्ध अघोरी की बात कर रहे थे । जो यमुना के खादरों में रहता था और रात के दस बजे के बाद ही मिलता था । दयाराम ने उन आदमियों से पिलुआ का सही पता पूछा और उसी रात पिलुआ पहुंचा । यह अच्छा था कि खादर होने के बाद भी मोटर साइकिल आराम से वहां तक जाती थी । पिलुआ पहुंचकर दयाराम को बेहद आश्चर्य हुआ । वो जानता था कि अकेला वही प्रेत समस्या से जूझ रहा है । जबकि वहां इस तरह की समस्या और अन्य समस्याओं वाले लगभग चालीस लोग मौजूद थे । जिनमें आठ महिलाएं भी थी । दयाराम का नम्बर रात दो बजे सबके बाद आया । अघोरी ने बडे शान्त होकर उसकी बात सुनी । वह थोडा चिंतित भी दिख रहा था । फ़िर अघोरी ने अपनी विधा का उपयोग करते हुये बताया कि कुसुम रात को अक्सर तीन स्थानों पर ही जाती है । काली टेकरी । पलेवा मन्दिर जो खन्डित हो चुका था और कलियारी शमशान । जिसमें कलियारी शमशान वह अधिक जाती थी । अघोरी ने बताया कि कुसुम पूरी तरह प्रेत ग्रस्त हो चुकी है । और यदि वह यहां गद्दी पर आ जाय तो वह उसकी कुछ सहायता करसकता था । वरना वह घर में नहीं जा सकता था । दयाराम ने बहुत उसके हाथ पैर जोडे । पर अघोरी ने कहा कि वह मजबूर है । दूसरे अघोरी ने एकरहस्यमय बात ये भी कही कि कुसुम के प्रेत बाधा से मुक्त हो जाने पर भी कोई लाभ नहीं होने वाला था क्योंकि.....?
पिलुआ पहुंचने का एक सबसे बडा लाभ दयाराम को ये हुआ कि अघोरी के पास किसी श्रद्धालु का दिया हुआ मोबायल फ़ोन था । जिसके जरिये वह कभी भी अघोरी से बात कर सकता था और इसका खास फ़ायदा उसे ये मिलने वाला था । कि अघोरी बाबा उसे एन टाइम पर बता सकता था । कि कुसुम उस वक्त कहां है ? उसने कुसुम का फ़ोटो बाबा के पास जमा कर दिया । उसे अघोरी की रहस्यमय बातें समझ में नहीं आ रही थी । अघोरी ने उसे प्रेत बाधा से मुक्त कराने में कुछ खास रुचि नहीं दिखाई थी । अघोरी को ऐसा क्या राज पता चला । जिसके बाद वह कुसुम के मामले से उदासीन हो गया था । दयाराम पागल सा होने लगा । गुत्थी सुलझने के बजाय दिन पर दिन उलझती ही जा रही थी । फ़िर अगले मौके पर दयाराम ने जो देखा । उससे उसका दिमाग ही घूमकर रह गया । अघोरी ने फ़ोन पर बताया कि आज रात एक बजे कुसुम काली टेकरी पर जायेगी । बाबा की बात आजमाने के उद्देश्य से दयाराम कुसुम का पीछा करने के स्थान पर काली टेकरी से पहले ही एक स्थान पर जाकर छुप गया ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*उस समय रात के बारह बजने वाले थे । दयाराम सशंकित ह्रदय से कुसुम का इंतजार कर रहा था । ठीक पौन बजे कुसुम एक हवा के झोंके के समान आयी । वह एकदम नंगी थी । कुछ देर तक इधर उधर देखने के बाद वह चिता जलने के स्थान पर लोटने लगी । दयाराम के दिमाग में मानों भयंकर विस्फ़ोट हुआ । कुसुम गायब हो गयी थी और अब उसके स्थान पर एक लोमडी और सियार के मिले जुले रूप वाला छोटा जानवर नजर आ रहा था । दयाराम का दिमाग इस दृश्य को देखते ही मानों आसमान में चक्कर काटने लगा । अब वह सोचने समझने की स्थिति में नहीं था । उसने रिवाल्वर निकाला और जानवर को लक्ष्य करके फ़ायर कर दिया । मगर जानवर तो अपने स्थान से गायब हो चुका था ।
मैं ( प्रसून ) एक झटके से उठकर खडा हो गया । ये आदमी वाकई मुसीवत में था । मेरे अनुमान से ज्यादा मुसीवत । अब मैं समझ गया कि अघोरी ने उसकी सहायता से क्यों इंकार कर दिया था ? शिव के नाम की बात करने वाले अक्सर अघोरी वास्तव में " मसान " पूजक होते है । और ये आसानी से मसान को सिद्ध कर छोटे मोटे चमत्कार दिखाते हैं । दयाराम ने कुसुम के द्वारा जो रूप बदलने की बात कही थी और जिस तरह रूप बदलने की बात कही थी । वह मसान का ही काम था । इस तरह अघोरी मसान से प्रभावित उस परिवार को नहीं छुडा सकता था । क्योंकि वे खुद ही ज्यादातर मसान से काम लेते हैं और ऐसी स्थिति में मामला बिगड सकता था । अतः यह अघोरी के बस का मामला था ही नहीं । और इसीलिये जटाधारी जैसा छोटा साधक कोई भी " पंगा " लिये बिना ही निकल गया ।
" कंकाल कालिनी विधा " और " हाकिनी विधा " ये दो विधा या एक तरह से सिद्धियां होती हैं । कंकाल कालिनी में अकाल मृत्यु को प्राप्त लोगों की आयु को साधक अपनी या किसी की आयु में बदल सकता है । इसी की निकटवर्ती हाकिनी विध्या होती है । जिसमें हजारों मील दूर की बात जानी जा सकती है । हजारों मील दूर बैठे व्यक्ति को बुलाया जा सकता है । आम आदमी को ये जादू जैसे चमत्कार करने वाली विध्याएं बहुत आकर्षित करती हैं । पर इनका मोल बहुत चुकाना होता है और इनका अंत तो निश्चय ही पतनकारक होता है । मेरे दृष्टिकोण से साधारण मन्दिरों में की जाने वाली भक्ति इससे कहीं ज्यादा अच्छी होती है । द्वैत की सही साधनाओं में इन विध्याओं का कोई महत्व नहीं होता । अब मुझे दयाराम की कहानी सुनने में कोई रुचि नहीं थी । पूरा खेल मेरी समझ में आ चुका था । लेकिन इसके साथ ही कई सवाल भी उठ खडे हुये थे । जिनका कोई उचित तरीका मुझे नहीं सूझ रहा था ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

* मैं आखिर दयाराम की सहायता करूं तो कैसे करूं ? क्या कुसुम अभी जीवित थी । मेरे ख्याल से नहीं । कुसुम की लाश जो अभी चल फ़िर रही थी । उसका क्या किया जाय । और सबसे बडी बात दयाराम को कैसे समझाया जाय कि मैं इस केस को हल करना चाहता हूं ?
ऐसे और भी अनेको प्रश्न थे । जिनका उस वक्त कोई सही हल मुझे नहीं सूझ रहा था । सुबह के चार बजने वाले थे । पूरब दिशा में रोशनी धीरे धीरे बडती जा रही थी । मैंने एक सिगरेट सुलगाया और कलियारी कुटी को देखते हुये आगे के कदम के बारे में सोचने लगा । साथ ही ये विचार भी स्वतः ही मेरे दिमाग में आ रहे थे कि इसी प्रथ्वी पर किसी किसी के लिये जीवन कितना रहस्यमय हो जाता है । ऐसे मकडजाल में फ़ंसा आदमी या कोई परिवार ये तय नहीं कर पाता कि करे तो आखिर क्या करे ? जाय तो किसके पास जाय । अक्सर लोग डर की वजह से ऐसी स्थिति का जिक्र भी अपने परिचय वालों से नहीं करते क्योंकि दूसरे लोग भयभीत हो जाते हैं । और भूत प्रभावित परिवार से सम्पर्क ही खत्म कर देते हैं कि कहीं भूत उन पर हावी न हो जाय । मुख्य इसी कारण की बजह से जो भी प्रेत घटनायें होती हैं वो लोगों की निगाह में नहीं आ पाती ।
दयाराम पत्थर की शिला पर लेटा हुआ निर्विकार भाव से आसमान की ओर देख रहा था । उसे थोडी देर इंतजार करने की कहकर मैं कलियारी कुटी की तरफ़ निगाह बचाकर चला गया ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*मैं जब थोडी देर बाद लौटा तो दयाराम अपने स्थान पर नहीं था । अभी मैं पत्ते टहनिंया आदि जलाकर चाय बना ही रहा था कि दयाराम अंगोछे से हाथ पोंछता हुआ लौट आया । उसने बताया कि दिशा मैदान
( शौच निवृति ) हेतु चला गया था । इस स्थान पर गर्म चाय के साथ बिस्कुट देखकर उसे बेहद आश्चर्य हुआ । चाय की चुस्कियों के बीच मैंने उससे पूछा कि उसने कभी हनुमान बीसा का नाम सुना है ? उसने बेहद आश्चर्य से कहा कि हनुमान चालीसा तो उसने सुना है । हनुमान बीसा आज तक नहीं सुना । मैंने कहा हनुमान बीसा एक गुप्त विध्या है । गुप्त बीसा है । जो बीस भूतों तक को भगा देता है । इसके बारे में मैं कुछ थोडा बहुत जानता हूं । यदि उसके घर में भूतों की संख्या बीस या उससे कम हुयी तो शायद मेरा फ़ार्मूला काम कर जाय । अन्यथा देख लेने में क्या हर्ज था ? वास्तव में मैं मजाक कर रहा था । पर मजाक के अन्दाज में नहीं । मैं चाहता था कि दयाराम का काम भी हो जाय । और दयाराम मेरी असलियत भी न जान सके । दयाराम ने मेरी बात पर तो विश्चास नहीं किया । पर मेरे द्वारा उसके घर चलने की बात उसे स्वाभाविक पसन्द आयी । बीती रात में अपनी आपबीती सुनाते सुनाते वह मुझसे एक तरह की निकटता महसूस करने लगा था ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*सुबह दस बजे हम दोनों उसके घर में मौजूद थे । हम जब घर में घुसे कुसुम बाथरूम में नहा रही थी । रूपलाल ने हमारे चाय नाश्ते का प्रबन्ध किया । दयाराम के बच्चे स्कूल जा चुके थे । कुसुम जब बाथरूम से बाहर आयी । उसने एक अजनवी की तरह मुझे देखा । मैंने दयाराम की निगाह बचाते हुये अश्लील भाव से उसे देखा । उसकी भूखी आंखों में एक अजीब चमक उभरी । स्पष्ट था कलियारी शमशान में हमारी भेंट के बाबजूद भी वो मुझे पहचान नहीं सकी थी । क्योंकि उस वक्त उसका पूरा ध्यान दयाराम पर ही रहा होगा । और उन्हें आशा भी नहीं होगी कि दयाराम कलियारी भी पहुंच सकता है । इस तरह वो दयाराम ही था या नहीं । ये भी वो पता नहीं कर पाये । क्योंकि आन लगे हुये क्षेत्र में न तो उनकी कोई विध्या काम कर सकती है । और न ही वो घुस सकते हैं । यदि रात में कुसुम और उसके साथी प्रेत को हमारे बारे में जानकारी हो जाती । तो शायद कुसुम कई दिन न लौटती । शायद कभी भी न लौटती । इस तरह रहस्य का रहस्य ही रहता ? और फ़िर उसका उद्देश्य क्या था । वह दयाराम परिवार से क्या चाहती थी । और कब तक उसके परिवार पर काबिज बना रहना चाहती थी ? इन सारे प्रश्नों का उत्तर मिलना संभव ही नहीं था ।
अब मेरे सामने तीन तरीके थे । कुसुम को बांध दिया जाय और घर का अस्थायी कीलन कर दिया जाय । इससे कुसुम घर से बाहर नहीं जा पायेगी । और घर में कोई प्रेत घुस नहीं पायेगा । इस स्थिति में कुसुम और दयाराम दोनों मेरी असलियत जान जायेंगे । दूसरी । कुसुम को पहले की ही तरह " फ़ील्ड " में खेलने दिया जाय । और उसी स्थिति में उसका शिकार किया जाय । इसमें मेरा काम आसान और गुप्त रूप से हो सकता था । मैं अपना काम भी करता रहता और किसी को पता भी नहीं चलता । तीसरा स्थिति को ज्यों का त्यों रहने दिया जाय । यानी प्रेतों को भी भरपूर रूप से आने दिया जाय और खुला खेल खेला जाय ।
ऐसा होता तो मुझे मजा आने वाला था । इन तीनों तरीकों को जरूरत के अनुसार अलग अलग रूप में भी लागू किया जा सकता था । पर सबसे बडी बात थी कि दयाराम की इस खेल में भूमिका कैसे शामिल करूं । और मैं अकेला ही काम करता हूं । तो दयाराम क्या सोचेगा ? वो मुझे क्या समझ रहा है और कितना विश्वास कर रहा है । ये सब समस्याएं थी । जिनका बडी साबधानी से मैंने हल निकालना था । और जितना हो सके । शान्त तरीके से इस खेल को खत्म करना था ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*तब मुझे एक ही तरीका फ़िलहाल उचित लगा । मैंने कुसुम को घर में बांध ( मन्त्र से ) दिया । और घर में प्रेतों का प्रवेश रोक दिया । और खाना खाने के बाद घोडे बेचकर सो गया । दयाराम भी सो रहा था ।
हम दोनों पूरी रात के जागे हुये थे । और आगे भी हमें जागना था ? दूसरी सबसे बडी बात थी कि बांधे जाने पर और प्रेतों के न आने पर कुसुम और प्रेतों का क्या रियेक्शन होना था । ये मैं देखना भी चाहता था । और मजा भी लेना चाहता था । मुझे केवल एक ही बात का डर था कि कुसुम एंड प्रेत पार्टी में कोई भी लग्गड ( ताकतवर ) प्रेत मेरे परिचय का निकल आया । तो प्रेत पार्टी मैदान छोडकर भाग जायेगी । और फ़िर मुझे मिशन कुसुम के लिये खामखां के अतिरिक्त प्रयास करने होंगे । जिनमें समय भी अधिक लगेगा । और दयाराम मेरी वास्तविकता निश्चय जान जायेगा । जिससे में यथासंभव बचना चाहता था ।
शाम छह बजे मैं उठा तो एकदम तरोताजा महसूस कर रहा था । दयाराम मुझसे पहले ही उठ चुका था । और मेरे जागने का इंतजार कर रहा था । शाम की चाय के बीच मैंने कहा । चरस के सुट्टे ही लगाते हो । या पीना पिलाना भी होता है । दयाराम मेरा आशय समझ गया । उसने बताया । सब इंतजाम है । दरअसल मैंने एक योजना बना ली थी । उस योजना के तहत पूरी रात मुझे कुसुम से ही काम लेना था । दयाराम की उसमें कोई भूमिका नहीं होनी थी । इसलिये मैं नशे में उसे इतना ओवर कर देना चाहता था । कि वो मेरे काम में कोई दखलन्दाजी न कर सके । और बेसुध सोता ही रहे । रूपलाल गली के पार स्कूल में सोता था । और बच्चों का अलग पोर्शन था । इसलिये दयाराम के धुत होते ही मैदान साफ़ हो जाना था । और मुझे इसी का इंतजार था । मैंने कुसुम का जायजा लिया । मेरी आशा के अनुरूप ही वह गडबड महसूस कर रही थी । और बेहद बैचेन थी । वह बार बार मुझे ही देख रही थी और सोच रही थी । कि इन बदली परिस्थितियों में मेरा कितना हाथ हो सकता है । और मैं कौन हूं । वह कंकाल कालिनी विध्या जानने वाली शक्तिशाली प्रेतनी मुझे हर एंगल से तौलने की कौशिश कर रही थी । और आश्चर्य से अपने को असमर्थ महसूस कर रही थी । क्योंकि उस वक्त मैं " कवर्ड " स्थिति में था । और साधारण था । ठीक वैसा ही हुआ । रात दस बजे तक । खाने और पीने के दौर में थोडी और । थोडी और करते हुये मैंने दयाराम को न सिर्फ़ काफ़ी पिला दी । बल्कि नशे के ही क्षणों में दो नींद की गोलियां उसकी दारू में मिला दी । अब मेरे गणित के अनुसार वह सुबह ही उठने वाला था । और इस तरह मेरे लिये मैदान एकदम साफ़ था । फ़िर भी मुझे एक विचार आया । और इसी विचार के तहत मैं ऊपर जाकर छत पर लेट गया ।
दयाराम नशे में धुत नीचे कमरे में ही सो गया था । अब मुझे सिर्फ़ प्रेतनी का इंतजार था । कुसुम का इंतजार था । कुसुम कहां हो सकती है ? ऐसे ही विचारों में खोया हुआ मैं आसमान के उन असंख्य तारों को देख रहा था । जिनके बीच लाखों करोडों प्रेत लोक थे । देव लोक थे । तान्त्रिक लोक थे । अन्धेरे लोक थे । अच्छे लोक थे । बुरे लोक थे । हर लोक का अपना एक अलग अन्दाज था । एक अलग रवैया था ।
मुझे एकान्त होते ही बाबाजी की याद हो आयी । नीलेश की याद हो आयी । नीलेश की कितनी इच्छा होती थी कि वो अधिकाधिक समय मेरे साथ गुजारे । बाबाजी के साथ गुजारे । पर ऐसा संभव नहीं हो पाता था । बाबाजी इन्हीं किन्हीं लोकों में हो सकते थे । या इस ब्रह्मांड के पार अन्य सृष्टि में भी हो सकते थे । चारों तरफ़ माया का अदभुत खेल फ़ैला हुआ था ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*तभी मेरी विचार श्रंखला को झटका लगा । मुझे किसी के ऊपर आने की आहट हुयी । और कुछ ही मिनट बाद कुसुम मेरे सामने थी । कैसा अदभुत खेल था । दयाराम पहले उसे प्रेत होने के बाबजूद पत्नी समझते हुये व्यवहार करता रहा । फ़िर वह जान गया कि पत्नी के रूप में कुसुम प्रेतनी है । फ़िर भी वह कुछ नहीं कर सका और उसे व्यवहार करना पडा । मैं पहले से ही जानता हूं कि मेरे पास खडी औरत प्रेतनी है । फ़िर भी मैं उससे व्यवहार करूंगा । ये अदभुत खेल नहीं तो और क्या था ?
कुसुम के पास आते ही मैंने बहाना करते हुये । चौंकते हुये । कौन है कहकर टार्च की रोशनी उसके ऊपर फ़ेंकी । जबकि आसपास जलती हुयी स्ट्रीट लाइट का हलका उजाला मौजूद था । कुसुम अपने पूरे बदन पर मात्र एक झीनी साडी पहने हुयी थी । उसके शरीर का प्रत्येक कटाव स्पष्ट झलक रहा था ।

" आइये कुसुम जी । " मैंने कोहनी और तकिये के सहारे अधलेटा होकर कहा , " नींद नहीं आ रही थी क्या ? जवान रातों में अक्सर जवान लोगों को नींद न आना एक आम बात है । तब जवान लोग किसी जवान लोग के पास किसी न किसी बहाने से पहुंच ही जाते है ? "
अंधेरे में उसकी आंखे किसी बिल्ली की तरह चमकी । उसने मेरी द्विअर्थी बात और अश्लील संकेत का कोई नोटिस नहीं लिया । वह तखत पर मेरे पास बैठ गयी । और कुछ निर्णय सा करते हुये बोली , " सच सच बताओ । तुम कौन हो ? मैंने तुम्हें पहले तो कभी नहीं देखा । "
" मैं एक चलता फ़िरता प्रेत हूं । " मैंने सीधे सीधे लाइन पर आते हुये कहा , " और जहां तेरी जैसी प्रेतनी जवानी की आग में जल रही होती है । उसको खोजकर पहुंच जाता हूं । "
" तुम प्रेत नहीं हो । " वह लगभग गुर्राकर बोली । " तुम एक तान्त्रिक हो । और मैं जानती हूं । तुमने ही मुझे बांधा है । तुमने इस घर को भी बांध दिया है । "
" अब तू जान ही गयी है । जानेमन । " मैंने ढीटता से कहा । तो मैं कर भी क्या सकता हूं । "
फ़िर मेरी आशा के अनुरूप ही उसने साडी उतारकर फ़ेंक दी । और एकदम निर्वस्त्र हो गयी । उसने अपने लम्बे बालों को हिलाते हुये रूप बदलने की असफ़ल को्शिश की । जिसमें वह नाकामयाब रही । और थोडी ही देर में हांफ़ने लगी ।
" जब तू । " मैंने हंसते हुये कहा । " जानती है कि बंधी हुयी है । फ़िर क्यों हाथ पांव मार रही है । "
वह जलती आंखो से मुझे घूरने लगी । और हथियार डालते हुये बोली , " आखिर तुम चाहते क्या हो "
" अब आयी न लाइन पर । " मैंने सिगरेट सुलगाते हुये कहा , " चल चुपचाप बैठ जा । प्रेतों से आग बुझाने का शौक है तुझे । इस हट्टे कट्टे आदमी में क्या तुझे कांटे नजर आ रहें है ? "*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*कोई आधा घन्टे तक मैं निर्विकार उससे बिना बोले लेटा रहा । इस बीच कुसुम ने मेरी परवाह न करते हुये अपने स्तनों पर स्वतः ही हाथ फ़िराया । और बार बार जीभ सेअपने सूखे होंठो को चाटने लगी । इसकीवजह थी । उसकी प्रेतक गतिविधियों का ज्यों ज्यों समय होता जा रहा था । वह बैचेनी महसूस कर रही थी । एक पुरुष का सामीप्य उसे और भी ज्यादा बैचेन कर रहा था । और वास्तव में मेरा उद्देश्य ही उसके अन्दर के प्रेतत्व को पूरी तरह जगाना था । मेरे पास पहले से तैयार पीपल की पत्तों युक्त टहनी थी । जिससे मैं बीच बीच में उसके बदन पर बहुत हल्का प्रहार सा कर देता था । आखिरकार वो वक्त आ ही गया । जव वो पूरे प्रेत आवेश में हो गयी । मैंने बैठते हुये एक सिगरेट सुलगायी । और भरपूर धुंआ उसके मुंह पर फ़ेंका । उसके वक्षों पर फ़ेंका । और अन्यत्र उसके बदन पर फ़ेंका । वह एक कामुक अंगडाई लेती हुयी बेशर्मी से हंसने लगी । और मेरे बदन पर चडने की कोशिश करने लगी । वह बार बार मेरे अंग को छूने की चेष्टा करती । तब अंत में मैंने उसकी गंदले मटमैले रंग की मुर्दा आंखों में आंखे डाल दी । वह जोर जोर से झूमने लगी और अपने गालों छातियों पर प्रहार करने लगी । फ़िर मुझे गन्दी गन्दी गालियां देने लगी । गालियां देते हुये सम्भोग के लिये उकसाने लगी । पर मैंने उसकी किसी बात पर ध्यान नहीं दिया ।जैसे ही वह खडी हुयी । मैंने अभिमंत्रित पीपल की टहनी के भरपूर वार उसके शरीर पर किये और बोला , " अब बता । असली कहानी क्या है । और तू है कौन ? "
" मैं शारदा हूं । " वह सिसकियों के बीच बोली , " कुसुम की बडी बहन ? "
उसने जो बताया । वह मेरे लिये आश्चर्यजनक नहीं था । मुझे बहुत कुछ पहले से ही मालूम था । बस उस पर प्रेतनी की स्वीकारोक्ति का ठप्पा लगना था । जो वह लगा चुकी थी ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*शारदा युवावस्था से ही मनचले स्वभाव की थी और राजेश नाम के एक लडके को प्यार करती थी । उन दोनों के बीच शारीरिक सम्बन्ध भी थे । जो दयाराम से शादी से पहले और शादी के बाद भी बदस्तूर जारी रहे थे । दयाराम के साथ शादी का इतना लम्बा वक्त गुजर जाने के बाद । तीन बच्चे हो जाने के बाद भी । उसके दिल में राजेश ही बसता था । वह अपने पहले प्यार को कभी भुला न सकी थी । फ़िर दोनों की अलग अलग शादियां हो गयीं । इसके बाद भी राजेश गांव के नाम पर शारदा के घर आता रहा । और दयाराम के अधिकतर घर पर न रहने के कारण उनकी कामलीला निर्विघ्न चलती रही । लेकिन यह इश्क चौदह साल बाद खुल ही गया । जब दयाराम ने अचानक उनको सम्भोगरत देख लिया । इसके बाद भी घर बिगडने का ख्याल करते हुये उसने शारदा से तत्काल कुछ नहीं कहा और गुमसुम रहने लगा । पति से खुद की बेबफ़ाई और गलती के अपराधबोध से ग्रस्त होकर शारदा ने बिजली के तार से चिपककर जान दे दी । जिसे कि दयाराम दुर्घटना समझ बैठा था । इस अकाल मौत के बाद जब वह लोखटा प्रेतों में भटक रही थी । दुर्गा सिंह नामक एक मसान पूजक तान्त्रिक ने उसकी शेष आयु कंकाल कालिनी विध्या का उपयोग करते हुये किसी अपने की खातिर निकाल ली । और वह तिलमिलाकर रह गयी । सूक्ष्म शरीर में पहुंचने पर उसे ग्यात हुआ कि अभी वह गलती मानें । पश्चाताप करे तो शेष आयु के लिये फ़िर से जन्म ले सकती है । पर उसकी शेष आयु तो वो कमीना तान्त्रिक खत्म कर चुका था । अब प्रेत होकर भटकने के अलावा और कोई चारा नहीं था । तभी प्रेतो मे लपका नाम से प्रसिद्ध कामभोग का रसिया मसान उसे पकड ले गया और रखैल की तरह रखने लगा । वहीं उसने जाना कि दुबारा वह फ़िर से शरीर प्राप्त कर सकती है । पर इसके लिये उसे किसी जीवित औरत को उसके शरीर से निकालना होगा । शारदा प्रेत के रूप में अक्सर हवेली पर आती रहती थी । उसे अपने बच्चों और घर से भी मोह था । जो उसने मरने के बाद जाना । उसने सोचा कि किसी तरह वह दोबारा ही इस घर में आ सके तो कितना अच्छा हो । लेकिन प्रेत जिंदगी में होने के कारण प्रेतों के गुण भी उसके अन्दर तेजी से आ रहे थे ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*तभी उसे पता चला कि दयाराम दुबारा से कुसुम से शादी कर रहा है । उसके मन में एक खतरनाक योजना आयी । उसने लपका के सहयोग से कुसुम के शरीर को प्राप्त करने का निश्चय किया । पर लपका किसी भी हालत में उसे बिलकुल छोडने को तैयार नहीं था । तब शारदा ने कहा कि वह दयाराम के घर को भ्रष्ट कर देगी और इस हालत में प्रेत आराम से हवेली में आ जा सकेंगे । और कुछ समय बाद वह भी रात में शमशान में आने लगेगी । क्योंकि वह भी प्रेत जीवन की अभ्यस्त हो चुकी थी । लपका राजी हो गया । और उसे कंकाल कालिनी के तरीके बताने लगा । आखिरकार वह दिन आ ही गया । जब दयाराम कुसुम को विदा कराकर ला रहा था । प्रेतवासा की अभिशप्त बगिया से पहले ही लपका ने दयाराम का दिमाग फ़ेर दिया और दयाराम मोटर साइकिल बगिया में ले आया और कुछ ही देर में रहस्यमय नींद में चला गया । तब प्रेतों ने कुसुम के दिमाग पर कब्जा करना शुरू किया । और उसे जोहड के पानी में डुबोकर मार डाला । शारदा लपका के सहयोग से कुसुम के शरीर में घुस गयी ।

" लेकिन । " मैंने कहा , " कुसुम कहां गयी ? "

कुसुम काली टेकरी के आसपास रहती है । और सच्चाई जानने के बाद मुझसे नफ़रत करती है । पर हम प्रेतों में नफ़रत मुहब्बत की बाते मायने नहीं रखती । यहां सब जायज है । वाला खेल चलता है । प्रेतों और इंसानी रिश्तों के बीच इसी तरह के सम्बन्ध रहते हैं । यह इंसानो को अजीव लग सकता है । पर प्रेतों को नहीं । इसके बाबजूद भी प्रेतों में अच्छी आत्माएं भी होती हैं जो किसी का बुरा नहीं करती । दरअसल मरने से पहले जो स्वभाब मनुष्य का होता है । प्रेत बनने के बाद उसमें और भी दुर्गुण समा जाते हैं । पेट की भूख और योनि की भूख जब इंसान से क्या क्या नहीं कराती ? तो प्रेतों के तो साधन फ़िर भी सीमित होते हैं । पेट की भूख के लिये प्रेत भोजन से उडने वाली खुशबू को आहार के रूप में ग्रहण करते हैं । और योनि की भूख हेतु अनेको उपाय होते हैं । "

" अगर । " मैंने जानते हुये भी बीच में ही उसे टोकते हुये कहा , " जो खेल तूने कुसुम के साथ लपका के सहयोग से मिलकर खेला । वही खेल दुबारा से कुसुम खेलना चाहे । तो वापस अपने शरीर को प्राप्त कर सकती है ? "

" हां । " वह बोली , " पर वह शरीर इंसानी शरीर नहीं होगा । बल्कि एक मुर्दा शरीर में प्रेतात्मा ही होगी । इस तरह के शरीर के नियम कायदे बेहद अलग हैं । उसे इंसान और प्रेतों दोनों से वास्ता रखना होगा । शुरुआती अवस्था में ऐसे औरत शरीर से सम्भोग करने पर उसके बच्चे तो हो जाते हैं । पर वे जीवित नहीं रहते । ये बडी विचित्र बात है कि वह शरीर जिंदा भी होता है और नहीं भी होता । जैसे इस वक्त कुसुम का ये शरीर महज एक लाश है । इसकी पहचान ये है कि यदि इसको छेदकर यदि खून निकाला जाय । तो पीले मटमैले रंग का द्रव निकलेगा । "*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*" वास्तव में । " वह सिसकती हुयी बोली , " इंसानी शरीर की चाहत ने मुझे अन्धा कर दिया था । जिसके चलते मैंने अपनी निर्दोष बहन के साथ धोखा किया । जबकि ये शरीर मामूली और कामचलाऊ उपयोग का ही होता है । एक प्रेत को इससे भोजन और सहवास की पूर्ति अवश्य मिलती है । लेकिन इस शरीर के साथ बरताव करने की परेशानियां भी कम नहीं हैं ...यह असल जिन्दगी जैसा नहीं है । मैंने अपनी बहन का घर और जिंदगी भी बरबाद की और मुझे वो लाभ भी नहीं मिला जो मैं समझ रही थी । "

" अब । आखिरी सबाल । " मैंने उसके स्तन को टहनी से छूते हुये कहा , " इस घर को कैसे छोडेगी ? "
वह अचानक क्रुद्ध होकर मुझ पर झपटी । मैंने एक झन्नाटेदार थप्पड उसके मुंह पर मारा और टहलता हुआ छत की बाउंड्री के पास आ गया । मैंने सडक के पार स्कूल के सामने खडे बरगद पर निगाह डाली । जिस पर तीन प्रेत मौजूद थे । और आश्चर्य से हवेली की ओर बार बार देखते थे । पर हवेली बंधी होने के कारण वह न तो हवेली के अन्दर आ सकते थे और न ही देख सकते थे । यही हालत हवेली के अन्दर कुसुम ( शारदा ) की थी ।

शारदा बार बार मुझसे मुक्त करने के लिये गिडगिडा रही थी । और विश्वास दिला रही थी कि जल्दी ही लौट आयेगी । मैंने रहस्यमय अन्दाज में कहा । कल में हमेशा के लिये उसे मुक्त कर दूंगा । उसके बाद तखत को सीमारेखा में बांधकर मैं निश्चिंत होकर सो गया । अब शारदा मुझे किसी प्रकार से डिस्टर्ब नहीं कर सकती थी । और घर से बाहर भी नहीं जा सकती थी । वह क्या सोच रही थी । इससे मुझे कोई लेना देना नहीं था । मेरी पूरी सहानुभूति कुसुम के साथ थी । जो सूक्ष्म शरीर के असह्य कष्ट भोग रही थी । पर इसमें स्थायी रूप से कोई भी तान्त्रिक शक्ति किसी प्रकार का बदलाब नहीं कर सकती थी ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*दूसरे दिन दयाराम के जगाने पर मेरी नींद खुली । वह चाय की प्याली के साथ मेरे सिरहाने मौजूद था । और मेरे ऊपर आकर लेटने पर आश्चर्य महसूस कर रहा था । चाय पीने के बाद मैंने सिगरेट सुलगायी ।और आने वाली रात में उसकी प्रेत समस्या को जड से खत्म करने का निश्चय कर लिया । अब सारा काम आसान ही था । आज शाम को मैं शारदा को मुक्त करता । और फ़िर किसी बहाने से रिवाल्वर के साथ दयाराम को काली टेकरी ले जाता । शारदा जो कि मेरी कैद में थी । उसको मानसिक आदेश देकर बुलाता । और उसे रूप बदलने पर विवश करता । इसके बाद दयाराम उस अनोखे जानवर को गोली मार देता । जो कि उस दिन उडन छू नहीं हो सकता था और....?

दयाराम उस दिन अपने आपको बेहद प्रसन्नचित्त महसूस कर रहा था । इसका कारण वह स्वयं भी नहीं जानता था । पर मैं जानता था । एक तो वह जब से मेरे साथ था । प्रेत के प्रभाव से प्रभावित नहीं हुआ था । दूसरे वह सालों बाद गहरी नींद सोया था । जिसमें शराब और नींद की गोली की महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका थी । एक क्षण के लिये तो ऐसा लग रहा था । उसे किसी प्रकार की कोई परेशानी है ही नहीं । उसको और अधिक टेंशन फ़्री करने के लिये मैं घुमाने के बहाने नदी के किनारे ले गया । जहां मुझे कुछ आवश्यक कार्य करने थे । दयाराम स्वभाव अनुसार अपने बारे में बताता रहा । जिसको मैं नकली हूं हां करते हुये सुनने का बहाना करता रहा । और अपने कार्य में लगा रहा । दयाराम इस बात से अनभिग्य ही रहा कि मैं कर क्या रहा हूं । एक तो वह अपनी बातों में मस्त था । दूसरे मुझे जमीन आदि पर नुकीली लकडी द्वारा रेखायें खींचते और तन्त्र आदि बनाते हुये देखकर उसने यही सोचा कि मैं जीव जन्तुओं की खोज से सम्बन्धित कोई कार्य कर रहा हूं ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

* वास्तव में तो वह अन्दाजा भी नहीं लगा सकता था कि उसका कितना बडा काम हो चुका था और कितना होने बाला था । कोई एक बजे मेरा पूरा कार्य खत्म हो गया । लपका मसान इस स्थान पर आज रात के लिये बंध चुका था और काली टेकरी पर वह मुझे या खासतौर पर दयाराम को डिस्टर्ब नहीं कर सकता था । ऐसा मुझे इसलिये करना पडा क्योंकि कल रात कुसुम के बाहर न जाने से लपका को दाल में काला लग सकता था और हवेली के बंधे होने पर तो उसका पक्का यकीन ही हो गया होगा । इसलिये शाम को जब में कुसुम रूपी शारदा को मुक्त करता तो लपका उस समय खामखाम में फ़टे में टांग अडाता । और तब मुझे खुलकर लडाई लडनी पडती । और इस तरह एक फ़ालतू का बखेडा होता । जिससे मैं बचना चाहता था । और दूसरे इस रात का पूरा पूरा समय मैं कुसुम की खातिर खर्च करना चाहता था । जिससे मुझे पूरी सहानुभूति थी ।
वहां से निपटने के बाद मैं दयाराम के साथ बाजार गया । और हनुमान बीसा ? का चमत्कार दिखाने का बहाना करते हुये मैंने कुछ जरूरी सामान खरीदा । दयाराम मेरी बातों पर हंस रहा था पर न जाने किस भावना से प्रेरित होकर मेरा कहना मान रहा था । उसे दरअसल दिलचस्पी थी कि आखिर मैं क्या करने वाला हूं ?
शाम को पांच बजे के लगभग मैंने शारदा पर से बंध हटा लिया । वह नौ बजे तक बैचेन होकर इधर उधर घूमती रही और फ़िर अहाते में जाकर उसकी बाउंड्री कूदकर गायब हो गयी । मैं एक रहस्यमय अन्दाज में मुस्कराया । और वापस कमरे में आकर दयाराम के पास बैठ गया । जो टी. वी के सामने दारू की बोतल खोले मेरा इंतजार करता हुआ टी. वी. देख रहा था । मैंने मना कर दिया । पूजा की वजह से न आज मैं पियूंगा । और न ही वो पियेगा ।
ठीक ग्यारह बजे मैं दयाराम के साथ काली टेकरी पर मौजूद था । कुसुम अपने सूक्ष्म शरीर के साथ गुमसुम सी आम की डाली पर बैठी थी और न जाने कब से भूखी थी । मैं उसको देख सकता था । वह भी मुझे देख सकती थी । लेकिन ये नही जान सकती थी कि मै उसको देख रहा हू । पर दयाराम इस रहस्य को नहीं जान सकता था । कुसुम की उस दशा पर मेरी भी आंखो में आंसू आ गये । मैंने उसी डाली के नीचे देशी घी में चाबल आदि खाद्ध पदार्थ भरपूर मात्रा में मिलाकर आग जलाकर एक कटोरे में रख दिये । दयाराम हैरत से मेरी कार्यवाही देख रहा था । कुछ ही देर में सुगन्धित धुंआ खुशबू के साथ उडकर कुसुम के पास जाने लगा । उसे बेहद आश्चर्य हुआ । पर भूख से व्याकुल होने की वजह से वह इस तरफ़ से ध्यान हटाकर प्रेत आहार ग्रहण करने लगी । मैंने दयाराम की आंख बचाकर अपनी नम आंखों को पोंछा । पौने बारह बज चुके थे । अब मुझे शारदा का इंतजार था । मैंने मानसिक आदेश उसको दिया । लगभग दस मिनट बाद ही एक नंगी औरत लगभग उडने के अन्दाज में काली टेकरी पहुंची । मैंने अभी अभी दयाराम से लिया हुआ रिवाल्वर साबधानी से पकड लिया । और एक निगाह भोजन से त्रप्त होकर
बैठी हुयी कुसुम पर डालकर मन ही मन कहा । कुसुम चार साल से भटकती और तडपती तेरी आत्मा आज निश्चय ही शान्ति को प्राप्त होगी । जब तू अपनी कमीनी बहन का अन्जाम अपने आंखों से देखेगी । हे निर्दोष आत्मा तू नहीं जानती । इतना सारा खेल मैंने तेरी आंखों के सामने ही करने के लिये इतना बडा नाटक रचा ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*वरना शारदा जैसी कुतिया तो कलियारी कुटी से ही दफ़ा हो जानी थी । मैं उसी वक्त समझ गया था कि दयाराम से ज्यादा तू भुगत रही है । मैं तेरे लिये जितना मुझसे बन पडेगा । करूंगा । शाय़द ऐसा ही होना हो । शायद ऐसा ही लिखा हो । शायद वो मुझे निमित्त बनाकर ऐसा ही चाहता हो ...।
अगला दृश्य दयाराम के लिये पूर्व परिचित था । नंगी मुर्दा औरत चिता वाले स्थान पर लोटने लगी । और लोमडी और सियार की मुखाकृति वाले छोटे जीव में बदलने लगी । मैंने रिवाल्वर वाला हाथ सीधा किया । मेरे मुंह से निकला । अलविदा शारदा । और मैंने घोडा दबा दिया । गोली की आवाज सन्नाटे को चीरती चली गयी । मायावी जानवर की कांय कांय मुश्किल से आधा मिनट हुयी । और फ़िर वहां कुसुम की निश्चल लाश नजर आने लगी । दयाराम हैरत से मुंह फ़ाडे मेरी तरफ़ देखता रह गया । मैंने आम की डाली पर बैठी कुसुम पर नजर डाली । पर वो वहां नहीं थी । मैंने मुडकर देखा । वह दूसरी तरफ़ खडी थी । उसके चेहरे पर गहन संतुष्टि के भाव थे । और वह अजीब नजरों से मुझे देख रही थी ।
खुद दयाराम का यही हाल था । वो हक्का बक्का होकर मुझे देख रहा था । पर मेरे पास ऐसी बातों के लिये वक्त नहीं था । अभी बहुत काम करने थे । मैंने दयाराम के सहयोग से कुसुम की लाश उठाई और पहले से ही सूखी पत्तियों और टहनी से भरे एक गड्डे में पत्तों के बीच दबा दी । इसके साथ ही मैंने मोटर साइकिल पर थैले में बंधे सामान से दस किलो देशी घी गडडे में डाल दिया । और माचिस से एक पलीता जलाता हुआ दयाराम को देकर बोला , " अपनी पत्नी का अंतिम संस्कार करो दयाराम । "
दयाराम ने आंसू बहाते हुये पत्तों को आग लगा दी । मैंने टेकरी के पास पडी दो मोटी पिंडियों को दयाराम के सहयोग से उठाकर गड्डे में डाल दिया । लगभग चार साल पहले मृत्य को प्राप्त हुआ मुर्दा धू धू कर जलने लगा ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*अगली सुबह कलियारी कुटी जाने के स्थान पर मैं चेन्नई के लिये रवाना हो गया । अपनी साधना को कुछ दिनों हेतु टालना जरूरी हो गया था । दयाराम निश्चित ही मेरी खोज में दुबारा वहां जाता । जो कि मैं किसी कीमत पर नही चाहता था । कुसुम का मैं पक्का इंतजाम कर चुका था । उससे सम्पर्क करके मैंने उसे अपनी असलियत बता दी थी । और उसके किसी शान्त प्रेत लोक में पहुंचाने का वादा कर दिया था । जहां उसे कोई परेशान नहीं करता । जहां उसके भोजन की कोई समस्या नहीं होती । लेकिन जब तक ऐसा नहीं होता । तब तक के लिये मैंने उसे कुछ तरीके बताये । जिनसे वह आराम से रह सकती थी । कुसुम के अचानक गायब होने का उपाय दयाराम को मैंने ये बताया था कि उसके घर फ़ोन कर देना कि घर से लडकर चली आयी है । फ़िर उसके गायब होने की रिपोर्ट लिखा देना । और उसके बाद अखवार में गुमशुदा की खोज । इसके कुछ ही दिनों में मामला समाप्त । शारदा से मुझे कोई सहानुभूति नहीं थी । 

उसने मुझसे पूछा । मैं क्या करूं ? मैंने कहा । भाड में जाओ ।

दयाराम न चाहते हुये भी बहुत कुछ समझ चुका था । वह मेरा फ़ोन न . और घर का पता जानने की बार बार जिद कर रहा था । जिसे मैंने अगली बार बताने का वादा किया । वह अगली बार कभी नहीं आनी थी । 

आखिर में बेहद रिकवेस्ट करते हुये उसने पूछा , " कम से कम इतना तो बता ही दो कि आखिर तुम हो कौन ? "

" आय एम प्रसून । ओनली प्रसून । " मैंने हंसते हुये कहा । और गाडी आगे बडा दी 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*:speaker:   *समाप्त *

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*तो दोस्तों ये थी ...............* 
*बिना ब्रेक की एक रोमांचक कहानी 

*
*"प्रेतनी का मायाजाल"

*
*मैं चाहता तो इस कहानी को ब्रेक ले ले कर भी पोस्ट कर सकता था* 
*मगर मुझे पता है कि कहानी, उपन्यास या लेख के पढने के शौकीन व्यवधान आने पर झल्ला उठते है 

*
*इसलिए इस कहानी को बिना ब्रेक के ही पेश किया है !*
*अगर आप लोग इस कहानी को पढ़ते है तो कम से कम एक लाइन मेरे इस प्रयास पर जरुर लिखे 

*
*ताकि मुझे पता चल सके कि मेरी मेहनत सफल रही* 
*अगर आप लोगो को इस प्रकार की कहानिया पसंद है :)
और नहीं भी पसंद है :(
तो भी कमेंट्स जरुर करें 

*
*मैं बिना आपको तडपाये और बिना ब्रेक लिए कहानी पोस्ट करूँगा ये वादा है
 :)*

----------


## satya_anveshi

बहुत अच्छी कहानी है। आज केवल पहला पेज पढ़ा है। आपको सम्मान चाचू!

----------


## Devil khan

चौदरी जी सुपर कहानी हाई सुपर ..........मेरे पास इसकी तारीफ़ के सब्द नहीं .......रेपो कबूल करे 

सायद रेपो देना aapki shaan main बदतमीजी hogi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,पर आपको देने के लिए मेरे पास सम्मान और रेपो के अलावा और कुछ नहीं

----------


## prince of meerut

> *तो दोस्तों ये थी ...............* 
> *बिना ब्रेक की एक रोमांचक कहानी 
> 
> *
> *"प्रेतनी का मायाजाल"
> 
> *
> *मैं चाहता तो इस कहानी को ब्रेक ले ले कर भी पोस्ट कर सकता था* 
> *मगर मुझे पता है कि कहानी, उपन्यास या लेख के पढने के शौकीन व्यवधान आने पर झल्ला उठते है 
> ...


bilkul theek kaha hai aapne chacha ji
kyunki gyaani log wahi hai jo bina fal ki icchha kiye karm karte hai

----------


## Amigo.

शब्द ही नहीं मिल रहे तारीफ के लिए ,बस इतना ही कह सकता हूँ वाह चाचा आपकी कहानी बहुत अच्छी लगी.कृपया रेपो स्वीकारें .

----------


## King mantoo

Really bahut hi achchi kahani hai.............

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> बहुत अच्छी कहानी है। आज केवल पहला पेज पढ़ा है। आपको सम्मान चाचू!





> चौदरी जी सुपर कहानी हाई सुपर ..........मेरे पास इसकी तारीफ़ के सब्द नहीं .......रेपो कबूल करे 
> 
> सायद रेपो देना aapki shaan main बदतमीजी hogi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,पर आपको देने के लिए मेरे पास सम्मान और रेपो के अलावा और कुछ नहीं





> bilkul theek kaha hai aapne chacha ji
> kyunki gyaani log wahi hai jo bina fal ki icchha kiye karm karte hai





> शब्द ही नहीं मिल रहे तारीफ के लिए ,बस इतना ही कह सकता हूँ वाह चाचा आपकी कहानी बहुत अच्छी लगी.कृपया रेपो स्वीकारें .





> Really bahut hi achchi kahani hai.............



*कहानी पसंद करने के लिए आप सबका धन्यवाद 
**इस कहानी के views ६०६ है अब तक* 
*दोस्तों अगर कहानी पसंद भी नहीं आये तो भी आप कमेंट्स जरुर करें

**मुझे रेपो वेपो की जरुरत नहीं है* *कहानी पढ़ कर कमेंट्स जरुर करें बस इतना काफी है मेरे लिए*

----------


## satya_anveshi

चाचा आज पूरी कहानी पढ़ ली है, और बहुत अच्छी भी लगी।



> *कहानी पसंद करने के लिए आप सबका धन्यवाद 
> **इस कहानी के views ६०६ है अब तक* 
> *दोस्तों अगर कहानी पसंद भी नहीं आये तो भी आप कमेंट्स जरुर करें
> 
> **मुझे रेपो वेपो की जरुरत नहीं है* *कहानी पढ़ कर कमेंट्स जरुर करें बस इतना काफी है मेरे लिए*


चाचा यह एक बहुत दुःख की बात है कि मित्र लोग सूत्र/पोस्ट पढ़ते तो हैं लेकिन टिप्पणी करने से कतराते हैं। वे यह नहीं जानते हैं अथवा जानते हुए भी अनभिज्ञ बने रहते हैं कि उनकी एक सकारात्मक अथवा नकारात्मक टिप्पणी सूत्रधारक के उत्साह पर क्या असर डालती है। और जब वे ही लोग अपना कोई सूत्र बनाते हैं तो टिप्पणियाँ माँगते हैं और सम्मान के लिए मुँह फाड़ते हैं। मैंने कई अच्छे सूत्र देखे हैं जो केवल और केवल पाठकों की उदासीनता के कारण कुछ कदम चलने के बाद लड़खड़ा जाते हैं और जल्दी ही गिर जाते हैं। कुछेक मित्र ऐसे भी होते हैं जो बंद सूत्र को पुनः शुरू करवाने के लिए प्रयास करते हैं, ऐसे मित्रों को धन्यवाद। एक बात अनेकों सूत्रों पर मिलती है, "कर्मण्येवाधिकारस  ते मा फलेषु कदाचन्।
मा कर्मफल हेतु भूर्मा ते संगोत्स्व कर्मणि ।।"
यह सही भी है और मैं मानता भी हूँ, परंतु वे महामानव ही होते हैं जो इसका अनुसरण करते हैं और मैं महामानव नहीं हूँ। लोग यह बात क्यों नहीं समझते हैं कि उनकी एक टिप्पणी सूत्रधारक के लिए आहार का कार्य करती है और यदि सूत्रधारक को आहार ही नहीं मिलेगा तो क्या वह सूत्र से अपने ध्यान का आहरण नहीं करेगा??

----------


## sushilnkt

चाचा आप ने ऐसी कहानी कही की दो बार मेने इसको पढ़ लिया हे ...
आप आगे भी ऐसी कहानी सुनाते रहे ... में आशा करता हु जल्द ही ऐसी कहानी आप जल्द ही हम सब के सामने पेश करोगे ..
इस के साथ आप को इस कहने के लिए +++++ स्वीकार करे

----------


## totaram

बढ़िया और रोचक कहानी चाचाजी... पर कहीं कहीं लेखन शैली कमजोर पड़ी है...
आशा है अगली कहानियाँ और भी अच्छी होंगी.

----------


## vpnchauhan

chachaji,  bahut hi shandar kahani aur usse bhi shandar use present karne ka tarika,
Hear congratulation for a very good work. hope to read many more stories like this.

----------


## shashi009

सिर्फ एक ही शब्द "बेहतरीन" और +++++++ रेपो पॉइंट. बस अब अगली मजेदार कहानी का इंतज़ार...........

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> चाचा आज पूरी कहानी पढ़ ली है, और बहुत अच्छी भी लगी।
> 
> चाचा यह एक बहुत दुःख की बात है कि मित्र लोग सूत्र/पोस्ट पढ़ते तो हैं लेकिन टिप्पणी करने से कतराते हैं। वे यह नहीं जानते हैं अथवा जानते हुए भी अनभिज्ञ बने रहते हैं कि उनकी एक सकारात्मक अथवा नकारात्मक टिप्पणी सूत्रधारक के उत्साह पर क्या असर डालती है। और जब वे ही लोग अपना कोई सूत्र बनाते हैं तो टिप्पणियाँ माँगते हैं और सम्मान के लिए मुँह फाड़ते हैं। मैंने कई अच्छे सूत्र देखे हैं जो केवल और केवल पाठकों की उदासीनता के कारण कुछ कदम चलने के बाद लड़खड़ा जाते हैं और जल्दी ही गिर जाते हैं। कुछेक मित्र ऐसे भी होते हैं जो बंद सूत्र को पुनः शुरू करवाने के लिए प्रयास करते हैं, ऐसे मित्रों को धन्यवाद। एक बात अनेकों सूत्रों पर मिलती है, "कर्मण्येवाधिकारस  ते मा फलेषु कदाचन्।
> मा कर्मफल हेतु भूर्मा ते संगोत्स्व कर्मणि ।।"
> यह सही भी है और मैं मानता भी हूँ, परंतु वे महामानव ही होते हैं जो इसका अनुसरण करते हैं और मैं महामानव नहीं हूँ। लोग यह बात क्यों नहीं समझते हैं कि उनकी एक टिप्पणी सूत्रधारक के लिए आहार का कार्य करती है और यदि सूत्रधारक को आहार ही नहीं मिलेगा तो क्या वह सूत्र से अपने ध्यान का आहरण नहीं करेगा??






> चाचा आप ने ऐसी कहानी कही की दो बार मेने इसको पढ़ लिया हे ...
> आप आगे भी ऐसी कहानी सुनाते रहे ... में आशा करता हु जल्द ही ऐसी कहानी आप जल्द ही हम सब के सामने पेश करोगे ..
> इस के साथ आप को इस कहने के लिए +++++ स्वीकार करे






> बढ़िया और रोचक कहानी चाचाजी... पर कहीं कहीं लेखन शैली कमजोर पड़ी है...
> आशा है अगली कहानियाँ और भी अच्छी होंगी.






> chachaji,  bahut hi shandar kahani aur usse bhi shandar use present karne ka tarika,
> Hear congratulation for a very good work. hope to read many more stories like this.






> सिर्फ एक ही शब्द "बेहतरीन" और +++++++ रेपो पॉइंट. बस अब अगली मजेदार कहानी का इंतज़ार...........


*आप सभी के विचारो और प्रतिक्रियाओं  के लिए दिल से आभार और स्वागत* :salut:

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*दोस्तों इस कहानी के बाद पेश है एक छोटी सी प्रेत कथा* 
*"काली चिड़िया का रहस्य"*
*ये कहानी छोटी है इसलिए अलग सूत्र का निर्माण ना कर के* 
*इसी सूत्र पर इस कहानी को* 
*पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ* 
*उम्मीद है पहली कहानी के जैसे ये कहानी भी आप सब को पसंद आएगी
 :)*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*दोपहर के एक बजे का समय था । मैं मोतिया बगीची के सामने बने शिव मन्दिर की दीवाल से पीठ टिकाये सिगरेट के कश लगा रहा था । 
इस समय मेरे दिमाग में जेनी को लेकर भारी उठापटक चल रही थी । जेनी आस्ट्रेलिया की रहने वाली थी और एक कार दुर्घटना में मारी गयी थी । हम दोनों में तीन साल तक अच्छी मित्रता रही थी । आज सुबह ही जेनी की एक अन्य फ़्रेंड एकेट्रीना ने मुझे फ़ोन पर यह दुखद समाचार सुनाया था ।
मरना जीना जिंदगी का अभिन्न अंग है । इससे कोई बच नहीं सकता । जिसने जन्म लिया है । उसे मरना भी होगा । पर यहाँ  बात कुछ अलग थी । जेनी स्वाभाविक मौत नहीं मरी थी । उसकी अकाल मृत्यु हुयी थी । परालौकिक विग्यान के मेरे शोध अनुभव के अनुसार ऐसी मृत जीवात्माओं के सूक्ष्म शरीर को यमदूत लेने नहीं आते । और न ही समय से पहले यम दरबार में उसकी पेशी होती है ।और इस तरह वो नरक या अन्य पशुवत योनियों में भी नहीं जा सकता । जब तक कि उसकी आयु का समय पूरा नहीं हो जाता ।

ऐसी हालत में दो ही रास्ते बचते हैं । या तो जेनी अपने सूक्ष्म शरीर के साथ भटकेगी । और अपने जुङे संस्कार के अनुसार किसी ऐसी गर्भवती महिला की तलाश में होगी । जिसे गर्भधारण किये पाँचवा महीना चल रहा हो । तो वो ईश्वरीय नियम के अनुसार उस गर्भ में  प्रवेश कर जायेगी । लेकिन इसके लिये भी उसका मनोबल मजबूत होना चाहिये ।*

----------


## shahbaaz4

आपने बहुत ही अच्छी कहानी लिखी है .पढ़ के काफी अच्छा लगा .ये आपने बहुत अच्छा किया की एक ही बार में सारी  कहानी लिख डाली .अगर और कहानिया हो तो ज़रूर लिख भेजे.

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*दूसरे वो उन प्रेतों के चंगुल में भी फ़ँस सकती है । जो ऐसी ही मृतात्माओं की तलाश में रहते हैं । जिनकी अकाल मृत्यु हुयी हो  तब वे उसे डरा धमकाकर लोभ लालच  से उसमें प्रेत भाव प्रविष्ट कर देते हैं । और फ़िर वह जीवात्मा दस से लेकर बीस हजार सालों तक प्रेत जीवन जीने पर मजबूर हो सकती है ।

मेरे दिमाग में जो उठापटक चल रही थी । उसकी वजह ये थी कि जेनी की मृत्यु को बीस दिन हो चुके थे । और मैं लाख कोशिशों के बाद भी उससे कनेक्टिविटी नहीं जोङ पा रहा था ।बाबाजी इस समय अपने एक अनुष्ठान में लगे हुये थे । और वैसे भी उनका कहना था कि सच्चे साधक को कभी भी प्रकृति के कामों में दखल नहीं देना चाहिये । इससे ईश्वरीय नियम की अवहेलना होती है ।

लिहाजा मैं  इस तरह की हरेक बात को लेकर बाबाजी के पास जाने लगा । तो वो रुष्ट भी हो सकते थे । लेकिन क्योंकि जेनी की बात अलग थी । वह मेरी मित्र थी । इसलिये मैं बार बार उससे कनेक्टिविटी जोङने की कोशिश कर रहा था । और इस कोशिश में नाकामयाव था । इसका सीधा सा मगर मेरे लिये हैरतअंगेज मतलब था कि जेनी प्रथ्वी के अलावा किसी दूसरे लोक में थी ।

और ये इस बात का संकेत भी था कि वो किन्ही मक्कार किस्म के प्रेतों के चंगुल में भी हो सकती है ।अपने इसी प्रकार के विचारों में मैं खोया हुआ था कि मेरे सेलफ़ोन की घन्टी बजी ।

दूसरी तरफ़ से कोई रेनू नामक महिला बोल रही थी । जो अर्जेंट ही मुझसे मिलना चाहती थी । मेरे बारे
में उसे किसी उसके ही  परिचित ने बताया था । मैं मन्दिर के सामने बनी संगमरमर की सोफ़ानुमा कुर्सियों पर पेङ की छाया में बैठ गया । और सिगरेट सुलगाकर हल्के हल्के कश लेने लगा ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*कोई दस मिनट बाद ही मेरे सामने ई बाइक पर एक शानदार जानदार युवती आयी । उसने काले गोल शीशों का
खूबसूरत चश्मा पहन रखा था । और उसके गोद में बेल्ट के सहारे टिका हुआ लगभग तीन साल का बच्चा था । उसने एहतियात के तौर पर अपना सेलफ़ोन हाथ में लेकर एक नम्बर डायल किया । तुरन्त मेरे फ़ोन की घन्टी बज उठी । उसके चेहरे पर सुकून के भाव आये ।

वह मुझे देखकर औपचारिकता से मुस्करायी । और हाथ बङाती हुयी बोली - हेलो मि. प्रसून ! आय एम रेनू । क्या मैं यहाँ बैठ सकती हूँ ?

- फ़रमाईये  रेनू जी !  उसे बैठने का इशारा करते हुये मैंने कहा ।

रेनू की उस डौल सी बच्ची का नाम डौली था । रेनू उस बच्चे को लेकर ही परेशान थी । दरअसल पिछले छह महीने से डौली एक अजीव व्यवहार करती थी । वह आम बच्चों की तरह खेलने कूदने के बजाय यन्त्रवत उस काली चिङिया को देखती रहती थी । जो हर समय उसके इर्द गिर्द ही रहती थी ।

रेनू एक तरह से उस काली चिङिया से बेहद आतंकित थी । उसने कई बार उस चिङिया को भगाने और मारने की भी कोशिश की थी । पर सफ़ल नहीं हो पायी थी । फ़िर किसी के कहने पर उसने एक दो ओझा तान्त्रिक से भी सम्पर्क करके इस समस्या से निजात पाने की कोशिश की थी ।

लेकिन बाद में स्वयँ रेनू को लगा कि ओझाओं  के पास जाने से उसकी समस्या और भी खराब हो गयी थी । बच्ची पहले की अपेक्षा अधिक कमजोर और सुस्त रहने लगी थी । रेनू ने आसपास देखते हुये इशारे से बताया कि यही वो दुष्ट चिङिया है । जिसने मेरा जीना हराम कर रखा है । मेरी बच्ची कहीं भी क्यों न जाय । ये साये की तरह साथ ही रहती है । उसकी बङी बङी काली आँखो से आँसू बह निकले ।*

----------


## madhum

आगे जल्द से जल्द लिखे

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*मैंने रेनू से ध्यान हटाकर चिङिया को देखा । चिङिया निकट के ही एक पेङ की डाल पर बैठी थी । और आमतौर पर जंगलों में पायी जाने वाली काली चिङिया की नस्ल की थी ।

डौली यन्त्रचालित सी चिङिया की तरफ़ घूम गयी थी और उसे ही देख रही थी ।

मैंने एक कंकङ उछालकर चिङिया की तरफ़ फ़ेंका । पर चिङिया अपने स्थान से हिली तक नहीं ।

निश्चय ही ये एक गम्भीर मामला था । और मेरे गणित के अनुसार तो एक बच्चे की जिंदगी ही दाव पर लगी थी । वो चिङिया दरअसल चिङिया थी ही नहीं । किसी चिङिया के मृत पिण्ड को उपयोग करने वाली कोई प्रेतात्मा थी । और जिसका किसी प्रकार से रेनू या डौली से कोई भावनात्मक या बदला लेने का उद्देश्य लगता था ।

अगर मैं उस पहले से ही मरी हुयी चिङिया को मार भी देता । तो क्या फ़र्क पङना था । प्रेतात्मा फ़िर किसी मृतक पिंड का इस्तेमाल कर लेती । और समस्या ज्यों की त्यों ही रहती ।

मैंने उस प्रेतात्मा से कनेक्टिविटी की कोशिश की । पर सफ़लता नहीं मिली । दुबारा अधिक प्रयास करने पर चिङिया थोङी सी विचलित लगी । फ़िर उसने आसमान की तरफ़ चोंच उठाकर इस तरह खोली । बन्द की । मानों पानी की बूँद पी रही हो । मेरा ये पहले से बङा प्रयास भी विफ़ल हो गया ।

- नगर कालका ।  मेरे मुँह से स्वत ही निकल गया ।

- क्या ?  रेनू अचकचा कर बोली ।

- कुछ नहीं । प्लीज कुछ अपने बारे में । कुछ अपने पति के बारे में बताईये । और साफ़ साफ़ बताईये । छुपाने की चेष्टा ना करें ।

- मेरे बारे में मैं क्या बताऊँ । मेरे पति सुरेश बंगलौर में एक साफ़्टवेयर कम्पनी में काम करते हैं । और मैं यहीं पास के शहर भीमनगर की रहने वाली हूँ । और यहाँ अपने पति के पुश्तैनी मकान में रहती हूँ । मैं और मेरी बच्ची के अलावा उस घर में कोई नहीं रहता..और हाँ..। वह कुछ सकुचाते हुये बोली - मेरी लव मैरिज हुयी है ।

- लव मैरिज को कितना समय हुआ है ?

- यही कोई आठ महीने ।  उसके मुँह से निकल गया । फ़िर उसे अपनी गलती का अहसास हुआ । और वो नजरें झुकाकर जमीन की तरफ़ देखने लगी ।

- मैंने आपसे पहले ही कहा था कि प्लीज साफ़ साफ़ बताना । यदि मेरे द्वारा सहायता प्राप्त करना चाहती हो ।

- वो दरअसल....।  और फ़िर वह बिना रुके सब बताती चली गयी ।

अब आधा रहस्य मैं समझ चुका था । मेरी निगाह स्वत ही चिङिया की तरफ़ चली गयी । वह मिट्टी के खिलौने की भाँति पेङ पर स्थिर बैठी थी ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

* रेनू एक तरह से सुरेश की दूसरी पत्नी थी । सुरेश की पहली पत्नी का नाम पूर्णिमा नैय्यर था ।
आज से कोई दस महीने पहले जब पूर्णिमा गर्भवती थी । और प्रसव का समय बेहद नजदीक था । सुरेश और पूर्णिमा में रेनू को लेकर झगङा हुआ था । सुरेश पिछले पाँच सालों से रेनू को बतौर प्रेमिका की हैसियत से रखता था । और उनके सवा दो साल की डौली नाम की एक बच्ची भी थी । इस झगङे में सुरेश ने पूर्णिमा को धक्का मार दिया । जिससे पूर्णिमा जमीन पर गिर पङी । और उसे अत्यधिक रक्तस्राव होने लगा । यह देखकर सुरेश घबरा गया । और आनन फ़ानन पूर्णिमा को अस्पताल में भर्ती कराया गया । जहाँ एक मृत पुत्र को जन्म देकर पूर्णिमा स्वयँ भी चल बसी । लेकिन मरने से पूर्व उसे यही बताया गया कि उसको एक बेटा हुआ है । और उसकी तसल्ली हेतु दूसरे शिशु को उसे दिखाया भी गया ।

- आप अभी । मैंने रेनू से कहा - सुरेश को फ़ोन करके पूछिये कि पूर्णिमा की शव यात्रा के समय उसकी अर्थी के पीछे पीछे सरसों के दाने शमशान तक फ़ैलाये गये थे । या नहीं । मेरा ख्याल है । ऐसा नहीं किया गया । और मि. सुरेश ने बेहद लापरवाही का परिचय देते हुये पूर्णिमा की आत्मिक शान्ति हेतु भी कोई प्रयास नहीं किया ।

रेनू फ़ोन डायल करने लगी । और दस मिनट बाद सिर उठाकर उसने मेरी तरफ़ देखा । उसके चेहरे पर निराशा के भाव थे । वह झुँझलाई हुयी सी और घबराई हुयी सी थी ।

रेनू ने जबाब मेरी अपेक्षा के अनुसार ही दिया था । सुरेश इस तरह की बातों को दकियानूसी और अंधविश्वासी मानता था । और दरअसल क्योंकि ज्यादातर वह बाहर ही रहता था । इसलिये उसके यहाँ ज्यादा परिचित भी नहीं थे । दूसरे किसी ने भी इस तरफ़ उसका ध्यान नहीं दिलाया था । साफ़ साफ़ बात थी कि शवयात्रा के समय इस तरह की जानकारी वाला कोई पुरुष या महिला वहाँ  मौजूद नहीं थी ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*और इस छोटी सी गलती ने पूर्णिमा नैय्यर को बहुत लम्बे समय तक " खतरनाक पिशाचनी " के समकक्ष " नगर कालका " प्रेतनी बना दिया था । अब मौका चूक जाने के बाद क्या हो सकता था ।

नगर कालका प्रेतनी दरअसल वह जीवात्मा होती है । जिसकी गर्भिणी अवस्था में मृत्यु हुयी हो । यह प्रेतात्मा क्योंकि शिशु के अत्यधिक मोह में प्राण त्यागती है । इसलिये यदि इसकी आत्मिक शान्ति हेतु समुचित प्रयास न किये जाँय । तो यह खतरनाक नगर कालका बन जाती है । और अपने घर के आसपास ही खन्डहर या पुराने वृक्षों पर निवास करती है ।
इसकी सबसे बङी पहचान ये होती है कि आसपास के वासी अनोखी घटनाओं का शिकार होने लगते है । जैसे किसी के द्वारा मामूली बात पर फ़ाँसी लगाकर । जहर खाकर या खुद को जलाकर सुसाइड कर लेना । अचानक अकारण लोगों में ऐसा झगङा होना कि गोली चलने की नौबत आ जाये । बच्चे अनोखी बीमारियों का शिकार होने लगते हैं । उनका व्यवहार भी अजीव हो जाता है । ये विवाहित या नव विवाहित युवतियों पर सबसे ज्यादा अटैक करती है । और उसकी वजह से वे युवतियाँ निर्लज्ज वैश्या के समान व्यवहार करने लगती हैं ।

वे अपने स्तनों या योनि का ( कभी कभी खुले आम भी देखने में आया है ) भोंङा प्रदर्शन करती है । और उनका पति या कोई अनजाना अग्यानवश आकर्षित होकर उनसे सम्भोग करे । तो वे उस वक्त एक बलात्कारी महिला का सा व्यवहार करती हैं । ऐसा अनुभव होता है । मानों कोई शक्तिशाली हस्तिनी औरत पुरुष से बलात्कार कर रही हो ।

अक्सर इसकी शिकार औरतें खुले आम अपना ब्लाउज आदि फ़ाङ देती हैं और अन्य अधोवस्त्रों के भी चिथङे चिथङे कर डालती है । अत्यधिक गम्भीर हालत होने पर उनको रस्सियों से बाँधकर रखना पङता है । और लोग इस समस्या की असली वजह नहीं जान पाते ।

*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*इसकी वजह ये है कि इस तरह के पारलौकिक ग्यान के जानने वाले अक्सर निर्जन स्थानों पर रहना पसन्द करते हैं । और आम लोग उन्हें कम ही जानते हैं । तब ऐसी अवस्था में मरीज को अस्पताल लाया जाता है । जहाँ नींद के इंजेक्शनों और ग्लुकोज की वोतलों द्वारा समस्या को हल करने की कोशिश की जाती है । और वास्तव में अभी तक के चिकित्सा विग्यान के पास इससे ज्यादा हल है भी नहीं । और ये कामयाब भी हो जाता है । क्योंकि मरीज को चार छह महीने तक नशीली दवाओं से लगभग बेहोशी की हालत में निष्क्रिय रखा जाता है । और नगर कालका ऐसी हालत में उससे काम नहीं ले सकती । अतः वह उस शरीर को छोङकर अन्य को आवेशित करना शुरू कर देती है । और उसके छोङते ही प्रभावित युवती स्वस्थ होने लगती है । उसके परिवार के लोग समझते हैं कि ये डाक्टरी इलाज से ठीक हो गयी । डाक्टर इस तरह की परेशानियों को दमित यौन इच्छाओं से हुआ रोग हिस्टीरिया बताते हैं ।

इसके अतिरिक्त पक्षी भी बिना कारण मर जाते हैं । और नगर कालका के क्षेत्र में कुत्ते बेहद दुखित होकर रोते हैं । यानी मामला काफ़ी गम्भीर था ।

- मेरी फ़ीस ।  मैंने अपलक अपनी और देखती हुयी रेनू से कहा - एक लाख रुपये होगी । और किसी बच्चे की जिन्दगी के सामने एक लाख रुपये का कोई महत्व नहीं..यू नो..?

उसके चेहरे पर एक आह सी नजर आयी । उसने कसमसा कर पहलू बदला । और विचलित होकर बोली - लेकिन इस समय मेरे पास तीस हजार से अधिक नहीं हैं । सुरेश इस बात पर विश्वास नहीं करेगा । और मेरे पास पैसे प्राप्त करने का और कोई जरिया भी तो नहीं है ।

मैंने जानबूझकर उसके शर्ट से बाहर झाँकते अधखुले गोरे स्तनों को निहारा । और कहा - तुम दूसरे तरीके से भी पेमेंट कर सकती हो । यदि तुम चाहो तो ...?

मेरी बात समझकर वह पाँच मिनट के लिये विचलित हो गयी । उसने एक निगाह काली चिङिया को देखा । फ़िर अपनी फ़ूल सी प्यारी बच्ची डौली को देखा । और इसके बाद ऊपर से नीचे तक मुझे देखा । और फ़िर उसके चेहरे पर बेबसी के बाद कठोर निर्णय के भाव आये । और वह फ़ैसला करती हुयी बोली - ओ  के  मैं तैयार हूँ ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*- नगर कालका ।  मेरे मुँह से स्वतः ही निकला । वह फ़िर असमंजस से मुझे देखने लगी ।
दरअसल उससे सम्भोग करने का मेरा कैसा भी और कोई भी इरादा नहीं था । लेकिन जबसे रेनू मेरे सामने आयी थी । मुझे एक ही बात की हैरत थी कि वह दिमागी स्तर पर एकदम सचेत रहती थी । इतने समय में तीन बार मैंने चुपचाप उसका दिमाग रीड करने की कोशिश की । लेकिन उसके सचेत रहने के स्वभाव के कारण नहीं कर पाया ।
किसी के दिमाग पर अधिकार जमाने के लिये या प्रविष्टि करने के लिये उसका विचलित या अस्थिर होना आवश्यक होता है ।
इस तरह जब मेरे तीन प्रयास विफ़ल हो गये । तो मैंने ये आलवेज सफ़ल फ़ार्मूला अपनाया । जो कामयाब रहा । मैं उसके दिमाग से पिछले दस बरसों का प्रिंट लेने में कामयाब हो गया ।
इस सम्बन्ध में एक पौराणिक बात याद आती है । श्रीराम जब रावण का बध कर रहे थे । तो सबको आश्चर्य था कि राम रावण के ह्रदय को लक्ष्य करके बाण क्यों नहीं मारते । तब राम ने इसका रहस्य बताया था कि रावण के दिल में सीता बसी हुयी है । और सीता के ह्रदय में स्वयँ मैं । इस तरह बाण मारने पर राबण के वध के साथ साथ पूरी सृष्टि का ही विनाश हो जाता । इसलिये राम बार बार उसके सिर काटकर उसे विचलित और अस्थिर करने की कोशिश कर रहे थे । ताकि सीता की तरफ़ से उसका ध्यान हट जाय । और राम की यही युक्ति काम आयी थी ।
इसी तरह बेहद सचेत रहने वाली रेनू भी मेरे द्वारा एकाएक सेक्स की बात पर विचलित हो ही गयी । अब मेरी समझ में यह बात भी आ रही थी कि नगर कालका ने अपनी असली दुश्मन रेनू के बजाय मासूम डौली को क्यों निशाना बनाया था । रेनू के हर समय सचेत रहने के स्वभाव के कारण ही वह उसे प्रेत भाव से प्रभावित नहीं कर सकी । अगर उसने ज्यादा कोशिश भी की होगी । तो रेनू को अधिक अधिक से अधिक अपना सिर भारी भारी लगा होगा । जिसे उसने चाय काफ़ी आदि गर्म पेय पीकर दुरुस्त कर लिया होगा । और बार बार के प्रयास से हारकर नगर कालका ने अपनी सौतन के बजाय डौली को अपने कहर का शिकार बना लिया ।
अब मुझे रेनू की सहायता करने में बेहद समस्या नजर आ रही थी । दरअसल इस किस्म के केसों में मैं बाबाजी की कोई मदद नहीं ले सकता था । बाबाजी इस तरह के साधारण भूत प्रेतों के मामले से बेहद चिङते थे । उन्हें केवल सूक्ष्म लोकों की यात्रा और आत्मग्यान के रहस्यों को खोजना पसन्द था ।
क्योंकि भूत प्रेतों के मामलों से संसार भरा पङा है । इसलिये ये साधारण ओझाओं तान्त्रिकों का काम था । मैं भी इस मामले से पल्ला झाङ लेना चाहता था कि तभी मेरा ध्यान मासूम डौली पर चला जाता था । जो पूरी तरह से आवेशित होकर नगर कालका के कब्जे में थी । और इस हालात में मेरे गणित के अनुसार दो महीने से लेकर अधिकतम दो साल तक ही और जी सकती थी ।
इस बात में एक और रहस्य था । जो इतने बीच में मुझे पता चल चुका था । जिस तान्त्रिक से रेनू ने डौली का इलाज कराया था । उसने रेनू के साथ धोखा करते हुये उल्टे बच्ची को एक धीमी और अनजानी मौत की और धकेल दिया था ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*और इसकी वजह ये थी कि वो वेचारा नहीं जानता था कि जिसे साधारण भूतनी समझकर वो डौली का इलाज कर रहा था । वो वास्तव में नगर कालका थी । और नगर कालका को डील करना उस साधारण से तान्त्रिक के बस की बात नहीं थी ।
उस पर नगर कालका स्वयँ तान्त्रिक की पत्नी पर आवेशित हो गयी । और तान्त्रिक से अमानवीय सहवास करते हुये उसने तान्त्रिक को वेताल सिद्धि में सहायता करने का आश्वाशन दिया । और इस तरह रक्षक ही भक्षक बन गया । और वह डौली को कोई लाभ पहुँचाने के स्थान पर उल्टे नगर कालका की सहायता करने लगा ।
यकायक मैंने डौली को बचाने का निर्णय ले लिया । मैंने रेनू की तरफ़ देखा । वह इस ऊहापोह से गुजर रही थी कि मेरा अगला कदम क्या होगा । और वह भारी असमंजस में थी । वास्तव में मेरा अगला कदम और पहला कदम नगर कालका से तान्त्रिक का सम्बन्ध तोङना था । जो उसे बाहरी तौर पर सहायता दे रहा था । फ़िर उस बच्ची के ऊपर से वह तन्त्र हटाना था । जो उसे निरन्तर मौत के मुँह में ढकेल रहा था । फ़िर आखिरी काम उस नगर कालका से इस परिवार का पीछा छुङाना था । जिनमें पहले दो काम में यहीं कर देना चाहता था । मैंने देखा कि मन्दिर के आसपास दूर दूर तक कोई नहीं था ।
डौली यन्त्रवत सी चिङिया को देख रही थी । रेनू बेहद परेशानी से मेरी तरफ़ देख रही थी ।
मैंने एक नयी सिगरेट सुलगायी । और रेनू को अपने पास आने का इशारा करते हुये कहा - प्लीज कम
हियर ..।
वह अचकचाती सी मेरे पास आकर बैठ गयी । मैंने उसे एक इशारा किया । और बोला - प्लीज ..।
- लेकिन यहाँ ..?  फ़िर उसके चेहरे के भाव कठोर हो गये । और उसने अपनी शर्ट के तीन बटन खोल दिये । ऊपर के दो पहले से ही खुले हुये थे । हाथ पीठ पर ले जाकर उसने ब्रा निकाली । और जींस की जेव में डाल ली । उसके आगे बङने से पहले ही मैंने उसे रोक दिया । और सिगरेट का धुँआ उसके मुँह और स्तनों पर फ़ेंकने लगा । उसकी गर्दन सख्त होकर अकङने लगी ।
वह बार बार अपने ही हाथों से अपने गालों को मसलने लगी । और बीच बीच मैं अपने सीने पर स्वयँ घूँसा भी मारती । उसका चेहरा एकदम वीभत्स हो उठा । करीब तीन मिनट बाद वह निढाल होकर गिर पङी ।
मैंने उसके स्तनों को छुये बिना उसकी शर्ट के बटन लगाने की कोशिश की । जिसे मैं बङी मुश्किल से अंजाम दे सका । क्योंकि वो बहुत टाइट शर्ट पहने थी । मैं मन्दिर के नल के पास पहुँचा । और एक बाल्टी ठंडा पानी लाया । फ़िर बिना किसी बात की परवाह किये मैंने वो वाल्टी रेनू के ऊपर उङेल दी । और एक सिगरेट सुलगाकर पेङ पर बैठी काली चिङिया को देखने लगा ।
फ़िर मैंने एक निगाह डौली को देखा । और मुस्कराया । मेरे दो काम बिना किसी खास अङचन के समाप्त हो गये थे ।
लगभग छह मिनट बाद रेनू हङबङाकर उठी । उसने तेजी से डौली की तरफ़ देखा । फ़िर अपने भीगे बदन को देखा । और फ़िर मुझे देखा । लेकिन बोली कुछ नहीं । वह अजीब सा महसूस कर रही थी । मैं ज्यादा देर उसे अभी अभी प्राप्त हुयी खुशी से दूर नहीं रखना चाहता था । सो मैंने उसे मन्दिर में लगे ढेरों गेंदा के फ़ूलों में से कुछ फ़ूल तोङकर लाने को कहा । वह यन्त्रचालित सी फ़ूल तोङ लायी और मुझे दे दिये ।
मैंने एक फ़ूल डौली की तरफ़ फ़ेंका । वह तुरन्त आकर्षित होकर फ़ूल की तरफ़ मुङी । मैंने एक और फ़ूल फ़ेंका । डौली उस तरफ़ भी देखने लगी । मैंने उसका नाम लेकर पुकारा ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*तो वह मेरी तरफ़ देखने लगी । रेनू अपने आप को रोक न सकी । और फ़ूट फ़ूटकर रोते हुये उसने डौली को उठाकर अपने सीने से भींच लिया । अब डौली साधारण बच्चों की तरह व्यवहार कर रही थी । और काली चिङिया की तरफ़ उसका कोई ध्यान न था ।
रेनू का चेहरा खुशी से दमक रहा था । उसकी आँखों में मेरे लिये गहन कृत्यग्यता के भाव थे । दरअसल वह सोच रही थी कि इस अनजानी आफ़त से उसका छुटकारा हो चुका है ।
- नगर कालका ।  मेरे मुह से स्वतः ही निकला ।
रेनू ने फ़िर से भयभीत होकर मेरी तरफ़ देखा ।
- जब तक ये पहले से मरी हुयी काली चिङिया दुबारा से नहीं मर जाती । तुम वहीं की वहीं रहोगी बेबे । इस मुसीबत से तुम्हें अभी अस्थायी रूप से छुटकारा मिला है । नगर कालका इतनी आसानी से पिंड नहीं छोङती ।
- अब ।  वह व्यग्रता से बोली - क्या करना होगा ?
अब तो खुद मेरी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि क्या होगा और कैसे होगा । दरअसल अब जो काम मुझे करना था । उसके लिये रेनू के किसी परिबार वाले का होना आवश्यक था । जो कि था ही नहीं । बात ये थी कि बच्ची पर तो नगर कालका को आवेशित करने का प्रश्न ही नहीं था । उसकी संतुष्टि के लिये बालिग और सम्भोग की अभ्यस्त जवान औरत की आवश्यकता थी । अब या तो ये काम स्वयँ रेनू करती । या फ़िर उसकी तरफ़ से कोई और बलि की बकरी पेश की जाती । दूसरे ये काम दिन में नही हो सकता था । एक तो दिन का माहौल प्रेतों को पहले ही रास नहीं आता ।
दूसरे क्योंकि नगर कालका एक चिङिया के शरीर का सहारा ले रही थी । इस हेतु ये काम ऐसे खुले स्थान पर होना था । जहाँ नगर कालका चिङिया के शरीर से निकलकर आवेशित महिला के शरीर में प्रवेश कर जाय । और चिङिया को स्वयँ अपने हाथों से मार डाले । चिङिया तो नगर कालका के निकलते ही मरी समझो । पर जरूरी ये था कि नगर कालका स्वयँ अपने हाथों से उसके टुकङे टुकङे कर दे । अब चिङिया बन्द स्थान में कैसे खिंचकर आ पायेगी । ये दिक्कत थी ।
चिङिया के मरते ही पचहत्तर प्रतिशत काम हो जाना था । फ़िर आवेशित महिला के माध्यम से नगर कालका को धमकाना , पटाना या जो भी वो माँग करे । जो भी स्थिति बने उससे निपटना था ।
अब जब रेनू स्वयँ आवेशित होने वाली थी । तो फ़िर मेरी सहायता कौन करता । दूसरे मैं रेनू को आगे क्या होने वाला है । इस बारे में कुछ नहीं समझा सकता था । क्योंकि इससे वो चिंतित हो जाती । और किसी प्रेत के आवाहन के लिये ये कतई उचित नहीं था । और क्योंकि ये नगर कालका का मामला था । इसलिये इसका " माध्यम " औरत ऐसी होनी चाहिये थी । जो बरसो से काम की आग में जल रही हो । तो ये आवेशित क्रिया एकदम गुड रिजल्ट देने वाली होती ।
इसकी वजह ये थी कि जब किसी औरत प्रेतात्मा को इस तरह के माध्यम पर आवेशित किया जाता । तो उस औरत के भाव और प्रेतात्मा के भाव आपस में संयुक्त हो जाते । और प्रेतात्मा बहुत सी बातों को भूलकर कामातुर नारी के समान व्यवहार करती*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*और आसानी से काबू में आ जाती । और तान्त्रिक यदि उसके मनोनुकूल बात करे । तो वह समर्पण की मुद्रा में हो जाती थी।
अब मान लो । मैं ये सब बात पहले ही रेनू को बता देता । तो उसका जो व्यवहार होता । वो बनाबटी हो जाता । और हो सकता है कि बना बनाया खेल ही बिगङ जाता । या वही काम दुबारा से करना पङता । इसलिये मुझे रेनू में पूरी कामवासना जगाते हुये सारे कार्यक्रम को साबधानी से करना था । और अकेले ही करना था । और उसे बिना बताये करना था
मैंने रेनू से बात की । तो स्थान की समस्या तो हल हो गयी । उसके घर में ऊपर छत पर एक सेपरेट पोर्शन था । उसी के पार गली में पीपल का वह बूङा वृक्ष था । जिस पर वह काली चिङिया रहती थी । उस वृक्ष की डाली रेनू की छत पर आती थी ।
शाम के पाँच बज चुके थे । जब हम मन्दिर से रवाना हुये । रेनू बाइक चला रही । डौली को उसने बेल्ट के साथ आगे कर लिया था । मैं उसके पीछे जानबूझ कर सटकर बैठ गया और बेझिझक हाथ उसकी कमर में डाल दिये । जिसका उसने कोई विरोध नहीं किया ।
दरअसल मुझे रात नौ बजे से कार्यक्रम आरम्भ कर देना था । और चार घन्टे के इस समय में मुझे रेनू को बेहद उत्तेजित अवस्था में पहुँचाना भी था । और प्रेत आवाहन के अन्य कार्यक्रम भी निर्विघ्न सम्पन्न करने थे । मैने मन ही मन तय कर लिया था कि आज नगर कालका का चक्कर ही खत्म कर दूँगा । चाहे इसके लिये नगर कालका की माँग पर मुझे आवेशित माध्यम रेनू से सम्भोग ही क्यों न करना पङे । रेनू से सम्भोग का तो कोई प्रश्न ही न था ।
ठीक छह बजे मैं रेनू और डौली छत पर थे । डौली का अब कोई काम न था । सो मेरे कहे अनुसार रेनू ने उसे दूध पिलाकर सुला दिया था । बीच में किसी कारण से डौली जागकर डिस्टर्ब न करे । इस हेतु मैं पहले ही हल्के असर बाली नींद की गोली ले आया था । जो उसके दूध में डाल दी थी । मैनें एक सिगरेट सुलगायी । और काली चिङिया की तरफ़ देखा । वह पीपल की डाली पर मिट्टी की निर्जीव चिङिया की भांति बैठी थी ।
- नगर कालका ।  स्वतः ही मेरे मुँह से निकल गया ।*

----------


## manavvaladun

Bahut achhi kahani, kripaya is tarah ki kahaniya aage bhi post karte rahen...

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*रेनू जल्दी से दो कप काफ़ी बना लायी । मेरा दिमाग तेजी से काम कर रहा था । रेनू काफ़ी लेकर मेरे सामने बाले सोफ़े पर बैठ गयी । समय बहुत कम था । मैंने उसे इशारा किया । मेरा इशारा समझकर वह मेरे पास आकर बैठ गयी । मैंने उसकी कमर में हाथ डाला । और गोद में कर लिया । उसने अपनी शर्ट के सारे बटन खोल दिये । मुझे लगा कि वह पिछले माहौल का प्रभाव भूलकर उत्तेजित होने लगी है ।
मैंने उसे समझाया कि मुझे क्या पसन्द है । मैंने उसे ढंग से नहाकर पूरे शरीर पर परफ़्यूम लगाने को कहा । और ऐसे कपङे पहनने को कहा । मानों वास्तव में वह अपने प्रेमी को पूर्ण संतुष्टि देना चाहती हो ।
ये सब उल्टा था । दरअसल रेनू सोच रही थी कि मैं अपनी फ़ीस के लिये ऐसा कर रहा हूँ । और वास्तव में मैं चाहता भी यही था कि वो मानसिक रूप से इस बात के लिये तैयार हो जाय कि थोङी देर बाद उसे सम्भोग नायिका की भूमिका निभानी है । अपने इसी प्रयास हेतु मैं रास्ते में उसको सहलाता रहा था । और उसका असर भी नजर आ रहा था ।
दूसरे तान्त्रिक का टोना तोङने हेतु जब मैंने उसके वक्षों को अनावृत कराया था । उसका भी असर था ।
दरअसल ज्यादातर औरतों में यह खास बात होती है कि एक बार किसी के लिये , किसी भी वजह से उसकी हया का परदा गिर जाता है । तो बाकी समर्पण भी वह शीघ्र और स्वेच्छा से कर देती है । इसका प्रमाण तब मिला । जब वह बाथरूम से नहाकर सिर्फ़ एक छोटा टावल लपेटे बाहर आयी । और बाल आदि संवारने के क्रम में उसका टावल भी खुल गया । जिसकी उसने कोई परवाह न की । और पूर्ववत अपना श्रंगार करती रही ।
वास्तव में वह यही सोच रही थी कि अगले कुछ ही क्षणों में मैं उसके साथ सम्भोग करने वाला हूँ । और वह इसके लिये मानसिक रूप से तैयार भी हो चुकी थी । या कहना चाहिये । मेरी योजना एकदम सटीक जा रही थी । और वह सब कुछ भूलकर उत्तेजना महसूस कर रही थी । इसके अंतिम निरीक्षण हेतु मैं उसके पास पहुँचा । वह एकदम उठकर मेरे से चिपक गयी । मैंने उसके बदन पर हाथ फ़िरा कर देखा । वह एक तरह से तप रही थी । यह प्रेतनी के आवाहन के लिये एकदम उत्तम स्थिति थी । मैंने उसे कपङे पहनने को कहा । तो उसने आश्चर्य से मेरी तरफ़ देखा ।
अब मैं अचकचा गया । एक बार के लिये मैंने सोचा कि ऐसे ही आवाहन कर देते हैं । पर तभी मुझे ध्यान आया कि नगर कालका आवेशित औरत अक्सर कपङे फ़ाङती है । और कपङे न होने की दशा में वह माध्यम के शरीर को किसी अन्य तरह से नुकसान पहुँचा सकती हैं । वास्तव में कपङे प्रेतनी का मनोरंजन और ध्यान बटाने का कार्य भी करते है ।
इसलिये रेनू मेरे मनोभाव से उलझन में न पङे । मैंने उसके स्तनों को सहला दिया । और पेङ की तरफ़ मुङते हुये सिगरेट सुलगा ली । वह हैरानी से घांघरा चोली पहनने लगी । मेरा ध्यान फ़िर चिङिया की तरफ़ गया । वह उसी तरह पीपल की डाली पर शान्त और खिलौना सी बैठी थी ।
- नगर कालका ।  मेरे मुँह से स्वतः ही निकला ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*ठीक नौ बजे प्रेत अनुष्ठान आरम्भ हो गया । इस हेतु मुझे बहुत कोशिश करनी पङी थी कि रेनू अंतिम क्षणों  तक यही समझे कि मैं बस उससे अब सहवास करने वाला ही हूँ । मैंने एक स्टील के बङे कटोरे में आग जलाकर धूप लोबान जैसी आवश्यक वस्तुयें डाल दी थी । उनकी भयंकर खुशबू उङ रही थी ।
और ऊपर से रेनू ने मेरी बात का गलत ( पर वास्तव में सही ) मतलब समझते हुये परफ़्यूम की पूरी शीशी ही अपने बदन पर उङेल ली थी । यह सब चीजें लगभग ठीक थी । बस एक चीज की कमी थी ।
वह ये कि प्रेत को आवेशित करते समय एक नली टायप से माध्यम महिला के शरीर पर सुगन्धित धुँआ फ़ेंकना होता है । उसका कोई रास्ता मुझे न सूझा था ।और फ़िर विकल्प के तौर पर पूर्व की भांति ही मैंने सिगरेट का इस्तेमाल ही उचित समझा । रही खुशबू की बात । वो रेनू के परफ़्यूम से इस कदर आ रही थी कि किसी प्रेतात्मा ने शायद ही ऐसी खुशबू सूँघी हो ।
मैंने रेनू को आसन पर बैठा दिया । और स्वयँ उसके ठीक सामने बैठकर सिगरेट सुलगा ली । और बस न चाहते हुये भी यहीं पर गङबङ हो गयी । रेनू समझ गयी कि मैं सहवास के बजाय और कुछ करने जा रहा हूँ ।
उसका दिमाग नयी स्थिति की तरफ़ आकर्षित होने लगा । और ये पूरा मामला चौपट होने जैसा था । स्थिति को भांपकर मैं तेजी से उठा । और असमंजस में डूबी हुयी रेनू को मैंने एक झटके से खङा कर दिया । और उसकी चोली में हाथ डालकर उसके स्तनों को सहलाने लगा । मैं नहीं चाहता था कि एन मौके पर काम बिगङ जाय । रेनू भी मेरे शरीर को टटोलने लगी ।
मैंने उससे झूठ बोला कि दरअसल में शाम को पूजा करने के बाद ही कुछ करता हूँ । अतः दस मिनट पूजा करने के बाद मैं उससे सम्भोग करूँगा । और तदुपरान्त रात बारह बजे से नगर कालका अनुष्ठान करूँगा । ये तीर एकदम निशाने पर लगा । और वह स्थिति को समझते हुये पूरा सहयोग करने लगी । मैं मन ही मन मुस्कराया । दस मिनट तो बहुत होते हैं । पाँच मिनट में ही नगर कालका खेल रही होगी ।
वह फ़िर से आसन पर बैठ गयी । मैं फ़िर से उसके सामने वाले स्थान पर बैठ गया । और दो मिनट तक उसकी आँखो में देखते हुये मैंने सिगरेट का भरपूर धुँआ उसके चेहरे पर फ़ेंका । और बेहद सधी आवाज में बोला - नगर कालका ।
रेनू का शरीर अकङने लगा । उसकी आँखे सुर्ख हो उठी । वह बेदर्दी से अपने गालों को मसलने लगी । उसने इतनी तेजी से सिर हिलाया कि उसके लम्बे बाल उसके चेहरे पर आ गये । उसने लाल लाल आँखों से मुझे घूरा । और जोर जोर से नागिन के समान फ़ुसकार मारने लगी । वह इतनी तेजी से हाँफ़ रही थी कि उसके मुँह से थूक निकल निकल कर आगे गिर रहा था ।
मैंने फ़िर से सिगरेट का धुँआ उसके चेहरे पर फ़ेंका । अब वह भद्दी भद्दी गालियाँ देने लगी । और अश्लील वाक्य बोलने लगी । मैंने कमरे के दरवाजे से बाहर देखा*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*काली चिङिया पेङ से छत पर उतर आयी थी । और खिलौने की भांति छत पर बैठी थी । कुछ ही देर मैं रेनू का भक्क सफ़ेद रंग एकदम से काला पङ गया । और वो वीनस की प्रतिमा की जगह भयँकर पिशाचनी नजर आने लगी ।
मैंने फ़िर से सिगरेट का धुँआ उसके चेहरे पर फ़ेंका । और मेरी कल्पना के विपरीत वह कामातुर नारी की जगह साक्षात पिशाचनी नजर आने लगी । भयंकर रौद्र रूप पिशाचिनी । उसने शायद मेरी चालाकी भांप ली थी । और मानों मेरे लक्ष्य का उपहास करते हुये उसने घाँघरा फ़ाङ कर फ़ेंक दिया । और बेहद उदंडता से बोली - मुँह पर क्या मारता है । यहाँ मार । नपुंसक मानव ।
मैंने उसके व्यंग्य की कोई परवाह न करते हुये धुँआ योनि पर फ़ेंका । वह पीङा से दोहरी होने लगी । और मेरी आशा के अनुरूप ही उसने चोली भी फ़ाङ दी । और इस तरह के भद्दे भद्दे वाक्य बोलने लगी । जैसे कामातुर हस्तिनी स्त्री व्यवहार करती है ।
काली चिङिया कमरे के दरबाजे तक आ पहुँची थी । अब लगभग क्लाइमेक्स का समय था । और जरा सी चूक बेहद गङबङ कर सकती थी ।
मैंने जल्दी से कटोरे में जलती हुयी आग से ही एक नयी सिगरेट सुलगायी । और उठकर पूर्ण नग्न नगर कालका को दबोच लिया । मैंने उसके झूलते हुये स्तनों को पकङा । और एक बलात्कारी की भाँति व्यवहार करने लगा । मैंने जलती हुयी सिगरेट उसकी हथेली से छुआ दी । वह हाँफ़ती हुयी ढीली पङ गयी । और लगभग मेरी बाहों में झूल गयी । मैंने फ़िर से उसे बैठाया । फ़िर से उसके आसन के सामने बैठा । और फ़िर से धुँआ उसके वक्षों पर फ़ेंका । उसका सीना तेज तेज सांस लेने से ऊपर नीचे हो रहा था ।
अब  काली चिङिया बिना किसी भय के यन्त्रवत चलती हुयी जलते कटोरे के पास आकर रुक गयी । नगर कालका ने एक बार फ़िर मेरी तरफ़ वासना की नजर से देखा । और इस तरह से इशारा करने लगी । मानों पूछ रही हो कि अभी अभी जो मैंने उससे सम्भोग आदि का वादा किया । वो पक्का है । या नहीं । मैंने सिर हिलाकर समर्थन में इशारा कर दिया ।
नगर कालका ने हिकारत से काली चिङिया को देखा । और उसकी गरदन मरोङते हुये चिथङे चिथङे कर कटोरे की जलती हुयी आग में डाल दिया ।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*रात के ठीक दो बजे नगर कालका ने रेनू को , उस घर को मेरे कहने पर हमेशा के लिये छोङ दिया । पर ज्यादातर घटनायें मेरे अनुमान के विपरीत ही हुयी । जैसे मैं सोच रहा था कि नगर कालका को छल से निकालूँगा । इसके विपरीत अंतिम समय में मेरी उससे मित्रता हो गयी । जिसमें मेरा एक निजी स्वार्थ भी था । प्रेत लोकों और प्रेतों से मेरा अक्सर सम्पर्क रहता था । तो हर हालत में ये मित्रता मेरे लिये फ़ायदे का सौदा थी ।
दूसरे मैं सोच रहा था कि नगर कालका से किसी भी हालत में सम्भोग नहीं करूँगा । पर वो भी मुझे करना पङा । क्योंकि नगर कालका ने फ़िर कभी इस परिवार को न सताने का वादा किया था । और इसके एवज में मैंने भी उसकी शर्तें मानने का वादा किया था । अतः वादे से मुकरने में किसी तरफ़ से कोई फ़ायदा तो न था । हाँ नुकसान अवश्य थे ।
रेनू पूर्व अवस्था में आ चुकी थी । उसका रंग पहले के समान गोरा हो गया था । और मुख आदि पहले की भाँति ही सामान्य हो गये थे । पर वह अब भी अचेत पङी थी । रात के तीन बजने बाले थे । मैंने रेनू के शरीर पर एक बाल्टी भरा पानी डाल दिया । और सिगरेट सुलगाकर उसके चेतन होने का इंतजार करने लगा ।

==================================================
*:speaker:*समाप्त* *

*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*ये नयी कहानी 
" काली चिड़िया का रहस्य" 
आप सभी लोगो को कैसी लगी ?*
*मुझे आप लोगो की प्रतिक्रिया का इन्तजार रहेगा*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> आपने बहुत ही अच्छी कहानी लिखी है .पढ़ के काफी अच्छा लगा .ये आपने बहुत अच्छा किया की एक ही बार में सारी कहानी लिख डाली .अगर और कहानिया हो तो ज़रूर लिख भेजे.







> आगे जल्द से जल्द लिखे







> Bahut achhi kahani, kripaya is tarah ki kahaniya aage bhi post karte rahen...






*आप लोगो का हार्दिक स्वागत और धन्यवाद कहानी पर अपने विचार देने के लिए*

----------


## madhum

बहुत ही सुन्दर कहानी थी ............

----------


## MALLIKA

> *तो दोस्तों ये थी ...............* 
> *बिना ब्रेक की एक रोमांचक कहानी 
> 
> *
> *"प्रेतनी का मायाजाल"
> 
> *
> *मैं चाहता तो इस कहानी को ब्रेक ले ले कर भी पोस्ट कर सकता था* 
> *मगर मुझे पता है कि कहानी, उपन्यास या लेख के पढने के शौकीन व्यवधान आने पर झल्ला उठते है 
> ...


मस्त कहानी है चाचा जी !
जबसे पढना सुरु किया है तबसे छोड़ने का मन नहीं कर रहा था !
एक ही बार में पूरी कहानी पढ़ी !
आपके इस प्रयास के लिए !
रेपो ++++

----------


## King mantoo

Another nice story...
Bahut hi badiya..
Ek nayi story k intzaar
me...............................

----------


## inder123in

> *दोस्तों इस कहानी के बाद पेश है एक छोटी सी प्रेत कथा* 
> *"काली चिड़िया का रहस्य"*
> *ये कहानी छोटी है इसलिए अलग सूत्र का निर्माण ना कर के* 
> *इसी सूत्र पर इस कहानी को* 
> *पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ* 
> *उम्मीद है पहली कहानी के जैसे ये कहानी भी आप सब को पसंद आएगी
>  :)*[/CENTER]



वाह चाचाजी आपने तो मेरा फेवरेट विषय छेड़  दिया रहस्य ओर रोमांच अब काफी डीनो बाद कुछ मजा आएगा

----------


## rajaji21

> *तो दोस्तों ये थी ...............* 
> *बिना ब्रेक की एक रोमांचक कहानी 
> 
> *
> *"प्रेतनी का मायाजाल"
> 
> *
> *मैं चाहता तो इस कहानी को ब्रेक ले ले कर भी पोस्ट कर सकता था* 
> *मगर मुझे पता है कि कहानी, उपन्यास या लेख के पढने के शौकीन व्यवधान आने पर झल्ला उठते है 
> ...


BAHUT BADHIYA H DOST

----------


## devilking78626

बेहतरीन कहानी............ तुस्सी तो छा गये चाचाजी

----------


## jitensky

बहुत अच्छी कहानी है+++++++

----------


## rachit143manasi

बहुत खूब चाचा जी आज ही मैंने दोनों कहानियाँ पढ़ी. छोड़ने का मन नहीं किया

----------


## rachit143manasi

बहुत खूब चाचा जी आज ही मैंने दोनों कहानियाँ पढ़ी. छोड़ने का मन नहीं किया

----------


## sushilnkt

चाचा आगे की स्टोरी डालो ना .............

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> बहुत ही सुन्दर कहानी थी ............





> मस्त कहानी है चाचा जी !
> जबसे पढना सुरु किया है तबसे छोड़ने का मन नहीं कर रहा था !
> एक ही बार में पूरी कहानी पढ़ी !
> आपके इस प्रयास के लिए !
> रेपो ++++





> Another nice story...
> Bahut hi badiya..
> Ek nayi story k intzaar
> me...............................





> वाह चाचाजी आपने तो मेरा फेवरेट विषय छेड़  दिया रहस्य ओर रोमांच अब काफी डीनो बाद कुछ मजा आएगा





> BAHUT BADHIYA H DOST





> बेहतरीन कहानी............ तुस्सी तो छा गये चाचाजी





> बहुत अच्छी कहानी है+++++++





> बहुत खूब चाचा जी आज ही मैंने दोनों कहानियाँ पढ़ी. छोड़ने का मन नहीं किया





> बहुत खूब चाचा जी आज ही मैंने दोनों कहानियाँ पढ़ी. छोड़ने का मन नहीं किया





> चाचा आगे की स्टोरी डालो ना .............


*आप सभी का तहे दिल से शुक्रिया* :salut:* कहानियो को पसंद करने के लिए 
**जल्द ही एक और बिना ब्रेक की प्रेत कहानी पढने को मिलेगी 
**एक नये सूत्र में .........*....

----------


## Badtameez

आ ह ह ह ह ह! लगातार पढ गया। बहुत ही संवेदनशील कहानी लगी। पहली बार मैंने भूत-प्रेत की काल्पनिक कहानी पढी। इस कहानी के रचनाकार को हार्दिक धन्यवाद साथ ही चाचा चौधरी जी को ऐसी रोचक कहानी को प्रकाशित करने के लिए दिल से आभार!

----------


## ramsingh111

wah chcha ji kafi achi story ha dono 

such much or story post keron chcha ji

----------


## shashi009

*एक दम मनोरंजन से भरपूर कहानी, सबसे खास बात यह है की इसमें शब्दों का चयन काफी बढ़िया है और गलतिया नहीं के बराबर है. रहस्य और रोमांच से भरपूर.*

----------


## umabua

एक और रोमांचकारी कथानक चाचा जी के कंप्यूटर से निकल कर आया. धन्यवाद.

----------


## rajkumar_only_for_girls

bhaut manoranjak story hai. 
aur post jaari rakhay.
repo ++++++++++++++

----------


## bikrama

बेहद अच्छी.... धन्यवाद

----------


## stranger216

kahani ke liye dhanyavad. repo pahle hi de chuka hun

----------


## vickky681

> *कहानी पसंद करने के लिए आप सबका धन्यवाद 
> **इस कहानी के views ६०६ है अब तक* 
> *दोस्तों अगर कहानी पसंद भी नहीं आये तो भी आप कमेंट्स जरुर करें
> 
> **मुझे रेपो वेपो की जरुरत नहीं है* *कहानी पढ़ कर कमेंट्स जरुर करें बस इतना काफी है मेरे लिए*


चाचा जी बहुत ही बढ़िया स्टोरी है आप रेपो मांगे या न हम तो देंगे फोरम पे येही एक चीज़ है जो आपको सम्मान के रूप मैं दे सकते है

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> आ ह ह ह ह ह! लगातार पढ गया। बहुत ही संवेदनशील कहानी लगी। पहली बार मैंने भूत-प्रेत की काल्पनिक कहानी पढी। इस कहानी के रचनाकार को हार्दिक धन्यवाद साथ ही चाचा चौधरी जी को ऐसी रोचक कहानी को प्रकाशित करने के लिए दिल से आभार!





> wah chcha ji kafi achi story ha dono 
> 
> such much or story post keron chcha ji





> *एक दम मनोरंजन से भरपूर कहानी, सबसे खास बात यह है की इसमें शब्दों का चयन काफी बढ़िया है और गलतिया नहीं के बराबर है. रहस्य और रोमांच से भरपूर.*





> एक और रोमांचकारी कथानक चाचा जी के कंप्यूटर से निकल कर आया. धन्यवाद.





> bhaut manoranjak story hai. 
> aur post jaari rakhay.
> repo ++++++++++++++





> बेहद अच्छी.... धन्यवाद





> kahani ke liye dhanyavad. repo pahle hi de chuka hun





> चाचा जी बहुत ही बढ़िया स्टोरी है आप रेपो मांगे या न हम तो देंगे फोरम पे येही एक चीज़ है जो आपको सम्मान के रूप मैं दे सकते है


*कहानिया पसंद करने के लिए और अपनी प्रतिक्रिया देने के लिए आप सबका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद*

----------


## dhanrajk75

> *तो दोस्तों ये थी ...............* 
> *बिना ब्रेक की एक रोमांचक कहानी 
> 
> *
> *"प्रेतनी का मायाजाल"
> 
> *
> *मैं चाहता तो इस कहानी को ब्रेक ले ले कर भी पोस्ट कर सकता था* 
> *मगर मुझे पता है कि कहानी, उपन्यास या लेख के पढने के शौकीन व्यवधान आने पर झल्ला उठते है 
> ...


central 41पसन्द आया चाचा बहुत अच्छी कहानी है

----------


## suresh mate

wonderfull i like it very much

----------


## kamalk718

bhai aap jo bhi likhte hai achcha likhte hai

----------


## nitin9935

चाचा जी 

साहित्यिक तरीके से लिखी गयी बहुत ही रोचक कहानिया 

और नयी कहानियों का इन्तजार रहेगा 

तब तक आपके लिए ++++++

----------


## jai 123

गजब कहानी है कब से ढुढ रहा था रहस्य रोंमाचक कहानियाँ 
आज एकसाथ मिल गयी यहाँ
धन्यवाद

----------


## SunnyLion660

अच्छी स्टोरी है
धन्यवाद

----------


## rajivlove2u

एकदम बकवास कहानी है। इसमें सेक्स का तड़का लगा देते तो सुपरहिट हो जाती।

----------


## zaveri_555

बहुत अच्छी बढ़िया और रोचक कहानी है। चाचाजी +++++++ रेपो

----------


## amit.vasna

> *तो दोस्तों ये थी ...............* 
> *"प्रेतनी का मायाजाल"
> **मैं चाहता तो इस कहानी को ब्रेक ले ले कर भी पोस्ट कर सकता था* 
> *मगर मुझे पता है कि कहानी, उपन्यास या लेख के पढने के शौकीन व्यवधान आने पर झल्ला उठते है 
> *
> *मैं बिना आपको तडपाये और बिना ब्रेक लिए कहानी पोस्ट करूँगा ये वादा है
>  :)*


बहुत अच्छी कहानी है। Repo 4 u

----------


## bhart patel

चाचाजी मजा आ गया

----------


## Krishna

चाचा जी बहुत अच्छी कहानी है |

----------


## TheSuraj

अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## RAJ.D.BEST

बहुत पसंद आई .....

----------


## jagwinder08

Prasun ji aapki kahani padhi bahut hi heart touching story hai lekin main aapse contact karna chahta hu it is humble request plz contact me if  u can 9915863311

----------


## rcm080409

BAHUT ACHCHHI KAHANI THI, AUR SABSE BADIYA BAAT KI PURI THI.DHANYWAD

----------


## aaashutoshojha

bhaut achi kahani hai, aur khaniyao ka intajaar rahega

----------


## Prakhar Kant Desai

बहुत बढ़िया लिखा है चाचा ।

----------


## nikneo

बहुत अच्छी कहानी है।

----------


## DEV TIWARI

Great story prashunji

----------


## gouravgupta87

आपकी कहानी को देने के लिए ये पॉइंट कुछ भी नही 
बहुत ही रोमांच और जोश से भरपूर

----------


## 11031

बढ़िया और रोचक कहानी

----------


## Rajesh Tiwari

Wow...thanku

----------


## shriram

बिना रुके एक सुंदर कथा को पूर्ण करने वाले सज्जन पुरुष आपकी जय हो ।
बहुत ही सुंदर कहानी है ।

----------


## Spirit

Badhiya kahani

----------

